# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee's Summer(-ish) Competition 2017

## spellbee2

_Missed the signups but still want to join? Post in the sign up thread here to join for the second week._

*The competition begins on Friday, September 1st, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)*
*The competition will end on Sunday, September 17th, at 8 PM.*

*Track the competition score LIVE, and see your personal stats here: Live Scoresheet*
_Please PM me if you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs._

*Rules:*
• Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest.
• Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count. If it’s short, you can put it in your post in a spoiler. If you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me.
• Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to score points.
• Don't abuse the point system - No spamming. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM me to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
• If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.

*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
I surround all important competition announcements in a big, bold announcement block like this one. Even if you don't read the rest of the posts in the thread, please at least skim the thread for these blocks - they contain incredibly important information regarding the competition. They're huge and should stick out pretty easily.
*---------------------------------*

*TEAMS*

Spellbee’s Summer Competition 2017
Batman V. Superman: DILD of Justice

*Batman*

*Expert*
Jacob46719

*Intermediate*
DawnEye11
cooleymd
RelaxAndDream
ExothermReacton

*Beginner*
StaySharp
Saizaphod
Occipitalred


*Superman*

*Expert*
dolphin

*Intermediate*
NyxCC
FireFlyMan
JadeGreen


*Beginner*
Cookino
oneironautics
spellbee2



*IMPORTANT!* If you have not posted in this thread at all after the first 7 nights of the competition, you will be dropped from the competition and suspended from the following competition. Even if you aren’t scoring any points, please post it in the thread so I know you are participating, as failure to do so will result in your ejection from the competition. Also, if you know you will be unavailable for a period of time, please post something to let us know, or PM me (spellbee2) so you aren’t dropped.

In light of this, at the half-way mark of the competition, if the lack of participation of some competitors has significantly thrown off the balance of the competition, *I reserve the right to restructure the teams to restore a fair balance*. This will only occur if the discrepancy is due to lack of participation, and any changes will be made at random, uninfluenced by individual/team scores at the time, and (as much as possible) performed with permission of the individuals affected.

*POINTS*

*Induction and Recall*
_In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead._

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

• First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

• First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

• Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points* (Max. 10 points)
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD. A DEILD chain is over once you are awake long enough to write down the dream._

• WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

*IMPORTANT!* - Points no longer stack for completing a single task that falls in multiple categories (i.e. Normal Dream Control, Task of the Month/Year, Personal Goal, etc.). Instead, it counts for the highest-scoring category. If you complete the same task multiple times, then it can count for the additional categories, but each category can only be scored once per task per night. For example, if you complete a weekly challenge involving full transformation, it only counts for the 20 points for the Weekly Challenge, and not an additional 10 for the advanced control task of full transformation. However, if you were to complete the transformation a second time in the same dream, you would then score those 10 points. Note that this rule does not apply to 3-Step Tasks, as those have always been purposely stackable.

Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

• Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

• Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points*

• Practice a Waking Life Hobby _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points*

• Ask for Advice _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

• Eat/Drink Something - *5 points*

• Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

• Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

• Fly - *5 points*

• Telekinesis - *5 points*

• Super Strength - *5 points*

• Super Speed - *5 points*

• Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

• Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

• Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

• Partial Transformation - *5 points*

• Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

• Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

• DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

• Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*


*Advanced Tasks*

• Teleport - *10 points*

• Element Manipulation - *10 points*

• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

• Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

• Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide_

• Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

• Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

• Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

• Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

• Full Transformation - *10 points*


*DreamViews Extra Tasks*[/COLOR]

Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition.
You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
Tasks include:

• Task of the Month (September 2017)- *15 points/task* (beginner tasks not included)

• Task of the Year (2017) - *20 points/task*


*Dream Themes* (Beginner and Intermediate only)
Each week, a different theme will be given. If your dream (lucid or non-lucid) matches the theme, you earn an additional *5 points*. Points for each theme can only be claimed once per night. Some themes may be open to slight interpretation (just keep in mind the Honor System).

*Week 1 Theme - 5 points:* *Apocalypse* - The end of the world, or the Marvel supervillain (can’t let DC have all the fun this comp), take your pick.
*Week 2 Theme - 5 points:* TBA at the end of Week 1


*Challenge Tasks*

There will be one Challenge Task each week. Each task must be completed during the assigned week.
The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1.
Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

• *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points*

*Beginner:* Draw a picture in the sand at a beach.

*Intermediate:* Wear the costume of your team’s superhero.

*Expert:* Fight and defeat The Joker (Team Batman) or Lex Luthor (Superman).

• *Week 2 Challenge - 20 points* - TBA at the end of Week 1

*Beginner:*

*Intermediate:*

*Expert:*


*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*Beginner:* Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Intermediate:* At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Expert:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

• Complete first chosen task - *5 points*

• Complete second chosen task - *10 points*

• Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.


*Team Tasks*
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional teammate in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*


*Enemy Tasks*
_Note: "Enemy" refers to a member of the competition on a different team than you._
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Fight an enemy* - *10 points*

• Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points*

• Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

• Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Goals*

Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream.
Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

• Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

• Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*Dream Journal Points*

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

• *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

*Tier Bonus*
The top scorers in the Intermediate and Beginner leagues earn a bonus for their team based on their position.

• 1st - *100 points*
• 2nd - *50 points*

*Now what?*

*Post your task choices for the following:*
- Three-Step Tasks
- Personal Goals

Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!  ::D: 

*Edits (all times Eastern)*:
9/2/17 11:41a - Added a missing competitor (sorry).
9/3/17 5:58p - Added scoresheet link.

----------


## cooleymd

I knew it as soon as I signed up I was immediately scheduled for the interview

So since I'll be stressed until at least half way thru, I want to request the theme of "You find yourself in an interview" and will set one of my new tasks to be like "I will answer a question in a Lucid Interview" 

since no doubt that is what I'll be dreaming about.  I am going to set my mantra to "If I'm in an interview, I'm dreaming" and hope in the actual interview I don't do too much reality checking, or try to fly!

meanwhile I will begin my two nights of practicing sleep disruption, setting my alarm for every hour on the hour, hopefully this time my S+ sleep tracker won't fail and I will get the Disrupted Pattern Hypnogram I was looking forward to last time

----------


## dolphin

Go team Superman!

3 step tasks:
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
Advanced Summoning 
Time Control 

Personal Goals (old)
have a wish granted from a genie
flush myself down a toilet
achieve an orgasm

----------


## oneironautics

3 step tasks:
fly
use electronic device
superstrength

Personal goals (new)
communicate with snake
meet Mammoth 
surf

Good Luck SuperHeroes and Sweet Dreams!

----------


## Saizaphod

Lead us to victory Jacob!  ::lol:: 

3-step 
Fly
Basic summon
Teleportation

No goals yet

----------


## RelicWraith

For the One Earth Regime! Let's get a leg up on Batman's Insurgency!

Three-Steps Tasks:
-Fly
-Push your hand through a solid object
-Elemental Manipulation

Personal Goals:
-Assemble seven magical artifacts to amplify dream powers (ie the seven Chaos Emeralds, the Infinity Gauntlet + Infinity Gems, etc.)
-Willingly discorporate one or more senses (ie clairvoyance)
-assume the "Spellforged Guardian" form

----------


## Cookino

I had 3 lucid dreams using DEILD last night, so I'm excited for this. I'm hoping I can keep this up through the competition!

*Three-Step Tasks:*
Advanced summoningTeleportElement manipulation
*Personal Goals:*
Project myself out of the dream, viewing it as a 2D image (old).View the dream's source code and edit it(new).Fuse two things together (new).

----------


## DawnEye11

Nice, I'm on Batman~Have fun everyone~

Three step task

1)Use electronic device
2)Go through object 
3)advance Fly

personal goals

1)read something
2)spell dream backwards out loud

----------


## NyxCC

Good luck everyone and lots of awesome dreams!  :smiley: 

3 Step Task:
1. Basic summoning
2. Use an electronic device
3. Time control

Personal goals:
Visit the temple/monastery (New)

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Three-Step Task:
1. Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object
2. Advanced Object/DC Changing
3. Full Transformation

Personal Goals:
-(new) Maintain Layer 4 for 5 minutes
-(new) Ask Princess Luna what to transform into
-(new/old depends on suggestion) Fully transform into what is suggested by Luna
-(new) Empty the magazine of a P90

----------


## JadeGreen

3 Step task (Lets go for some things I wouldn't normally try)

-Invisibility
-Full Phasing
-Change Gravity

Personal Goals (So far as I know all new/untested)

-Have a Lightsaber duel
-Change into an animal
-Draw something and make it come to life

----------


## ExothermReacton

Here we go:

Three step task:

1. Full Transformation
2. Mass Telekinesis
3. Element Manipulation

Personal goals (all new):

1. Forge a sword by hand (no direct summoning allowed except for materials/tools needed)

2. Create a little cloud over somebody's head from which something else than water drops fall

3. Meet a Sith Lord and become their apprentice

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So i am very curious about what the competition will bring... small group, long time no lucid practice... but i will try to give my best

*Three Step Task*
Fully Phase through Big Solid ObjectElement ManipulationAdvanced Unsummoning/Banishing

*Personal Goals*
Make it Rain. (New)Change Clothes. (New)Add a Power to my Ring. (New)Ask the Dream how to manage to leave my head and focus more on my heart. (New)Meet myself. (Old)

Have all good luck and more important FUN! 
And lets leave some comments in each others DJ´s  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

Step 1 Minor Summonation
Step 2 Eat Something
Step 3 Fully-Phase

New Tasks +15
Answer a question in Lucid Interview
Smack DC with Flashlight or Bat
Draw Light Saber
Flip coin and land it on edge
Behind the back Hand DC Summonation
From Void: emerge a'dragon'back from 'between' Pern-Style
Make it rain Cats and Dogs
Use Phone Screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
Shrink Tiny and Enter Device/Clock/Toy/etc.
Smell 3+ Random DC's Hair
Run Fingers Thru 3+ Random DC's Hair

Old Tasks +10
Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Kiss 5+ Random DC
Pistol Whip Dream-Cop wiht their own weapon
From Void: Punch my way out Mine-craft-style
Jump off a cliff (crash or fly)
Grow Giant and stomp/smash stuff
Transfigure color of bird/animal
Win Gun Battle with Dream Cop(s)
Duplicate DC (make additional copy/copies of them)
Enter the Tardis

my first night of sleep disruption included alarms at 11pm,12am,1,2,3,4 and 5am

11pm-12 light almost all deep and then light then alarm
12am-1 light about 40% of time deep then light then alarm
1am-2 a few moments of light then pure rem detected for almost an hour straight then alarm
2am-3 thin band of light then deep for near half hour then wake, then bankd of light followed by dream to alarm
3am-4 near half hr of light followed by 1/4 hour deep, and then light to alarm
4am-5 near half hr of light with dream then awake drifted off into light and then final alarm

Second night of sleep disruption was alarms 10pm,11,12am,1am,2,3 and 4am

Fell asleep before pressing the sleep button so no graph upon awakening

----------


## spellbee2

Going to be late on Night 1 is a sure-fire way to do terrible, but I'm feeling optimistic at least.

3-step:
1) Flying
2) Telekinesis
3) Partial Transformation

Personal Goals:
New: Transform into a werewolf.

Gonna try something different this comp. Usually I have a butt-ton of goals and never accomplish any of them. So I'm just gonna declare one so I can focus my efforts solely on that one.

----------


## StaySharp

Been thinking about my goals and whatnot a lot more this time. So here goes...

3ST:
Partial Transformation
Element Manipulation
Advanced Flying

Personal goals:
[NEW] After transforming at least my hands/arms to Ryuuko, take a good and detailed look at them, take notes
[NEW] After a full Ryuuko transformation, focus on my body and feel as much of it as possible, take notes
[NEW] Use plasma breath - Extends Element Manipulation
[NEW] Try to establish a different weight/mass ratio and experiment with how it feels
[NEW] When flying, dive-bomb into something, or someone if there's an adequately unfortunate target
[NEW] Cross arms and grab something with auxilliary appendages instead

Another personal goal for this competition, albeit not one with separate points is gonna be at least 1 more WILD, considering my last, and also first WILD is still just a couple days ago and I'm getting a feeling for the transition phases.

----------


## Saizaphod

eeeeeeeeee, almost had one last night. I was flying and screaming something along the lines : " I'm lucid dreaming!!" 

*Night 1*
*1 Dream* - 1 Point

----------


## oneironautics

Night 1
3 dreams

Dream highlights: Riding giant cup of coffee like horse,  
on battle field, exploring underground tunnels, triangle entry.

----------


## JadeGreen

Night 1

4 Nonlucid dreams. I want to avoid a 3500 word entry for nonlucids like what happened in the last comp, so I only summarized these dreams. Also a WBTB if you could call it that.


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




I was some kind of model of robot or android that was undergoing testing in my high school gymnasium. My android body looked like me although I was non-lucid. This other guy came up to me and attacked me. When I punched him, his face broke apart to reveal he was an android too.

A scientist came in and announced that I, the 6000 model android, had managed to beat a model 5777 android and I had passed testing. I went and talked to my friend S and the dream scene changed to the basement of my old house.

-+-

I was going back to college. I walked around this very long building made up of classrooms, study lounges and stores along one hallway. I was trying to find the room that my class on spirituality and meditation would be in, but I couldn't find them. I managed to run into the professor and ask him the question I had about the first assignment. I then walked back and went outside with a group of students. Some guys were trailing me and one of them looked like the android from the previous dream.

As we walked over a high metal truss bridge the guys picked me up, and before I could realize what was happening they threw me over the edge. (Somebody else must have realized what was happening because somebody; I couldn't see who in the dark; was taking pictures as evidence for the police). I was completely nonlucid as I fell over the side, and started thinking about how it would feel when I hit the rocks in the river below below and more than likely died. I mentally prepared myself for a very painful impact but I instead woke up.

I woke up here. Figured I'd use the fouled up dream as an opportunity WBTB.

I must have been thinking about my lightsaber fight goal because at some point I was in the Jedi temple with the blue shoto-lightsaber a dream about a week and a new full length orange one. Yoda was there and told me that these were dangerous weapons and that I should be careful. I then remember going to a training room where flying drones shot at me with nonlethal lasers and I would try to block them.

-+-

I false awoke sometime later, failed an RC, and got my laptop. I was typing up the first 3 dreams on dreamviews when I woke up.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

*Day 1*

DJ Entry - Waterfront

DILD - 10 points
NLD - 1 point
RC/Stabilization - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points

Subtotal - *14 points*

----------


## dolphin

Spellbee Competition Night 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
fully phase through big solid object-10 points
1st of 3 step tasks-5 points

WILD-10 points
fully phase through big solid object-10 points
flying-5 points
full transformation-10 points

DILD-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
basic summon-5 points
flying-5 points

competition total-77 points

----------


## Occipitalred

Hey Spellbee, you forgot to add my name though I signed up.  :tongue2: 

Here's my first night:
NLD: 3 (3pts)
DILD: 1 (10pts)
Stabilization: 1pt
Interact with dream character: 2pts
Night total: 16pts
Comp total: 16pts

Spellbee Summer Comp - Day 1 - Murderer's Mercy


*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 





First Sleep 

Dream 1. 

A murderer is in the house and the occupants are hiding, some have already been killed. The murderer catches me in the living room. I plea for mercy and negotiate another chance at hiding. He lets me go. I run once around the floor and see him again, eating cheerios from a toilet in the kitchen. I am scared if he sees me, he will target me, but I can't resist calling him out for being so weird "What the heck are you doing?!" I shout at him, before opening the door to the basement and running down the stairs. I am surprised to see that there is a whole underground city below the house and the stairs are lighted by torches so my roommates can see when the murderer will come down this way. I find all the others eating around a large table near the staircase having a five course meal. I sit among them; the threat is gone. 

Dream 2. 
Hair cut, with my family around, talking. 

Dream 3. 
With coworkers in a park on Saturday playing games and chilling in different locations. Our boss tells us "if this wasn't the weekend, I would be going crazy watching you all wasting your time!" 

Wake up for the bathroom. Go back to sleep with intention of lucid dreaming. 

Dream 4. 
I fell asleep faster than expected. I believe I am mentally revisiting an old dream (which parallels my first dream) except, I'm really dreaming. In the dream, myself and other nomads are being targeted by a monkey murderer in the wild near a river (Somehow, in the dream, it feels as though monkeys are the dominating race at the moment). I get caught but I plea for mercy and ask to be given another chance. It is granted. I run along the path but until now, the dream was very low visual quality and was more mental. As I run on the path, it becomes quite vivid for a short bit. I mistakenly believe that I am WILDing; I thought I was thinking before, not dreaming. I keep running on the path to stabilize the dream, focusing on the visual and the feeling of the path on my feet. The dream stabilizes, the path merges into the sidewalk of a small town. There is a small fallen tree in the way. I hear my mom calling me to wake up from what I think is the real world but I focus on the dream instead of waking life (but really, I'm really just focusing on this dream versus a false awakening). I jump over a branch and crouch below another, touching and feeling the ground. There are people on the sidewalk. I touch them as I pass them and say things like "hello there!" and I am aware my very real voice is only booming in the dream but not real life. I walk into a house were people are having dinner.  Someone is tied up as a chandelier. I meet a few people but I am now looking from outside my dream body. I am transiently aware that I am outside my dream body, and I am starting to be very passive in the dream, losing awareness. I am reunited with my royal family as I somehow rescued my brother the king from the group in the house. Other people give him gifts for his return. I hold him at the temples and tell him that the challenge is not to accept the gifts but to embrace becoming happy. My wisdom is physically transported from my hand to his head via bright artifices.






I didn't set my goals yet so here they are:
3 steps:
1. Fully phase
2. Advanced summoning
3. Change gravity

Personal goals:
1. Go to mental temple
2. Crew a pirate ship

----------


## Cookino

Night 1:
2NLD: 2 points
1 fragment: 0.5 point
WBTB: 2 points

Total: 4.5 points

I think I either couldn't be aware upon waking or didn't have DEILD on my mind. I know I can do it tough, I got it on the first night I tried it.

----------


## spellbee2

> Hey Spellbee, you forgot to add my name though I signed up.



Whoopsie, don't know how I did that. It's fixed now.

Night 1:

2 NLDs - 2
1 Fragment - 0.5
WBTB - 2
DILD - 10
Flying + 1st Step - 5+5 = 10


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I'm in this forest-like area when I realize I'm dreaming. I immediately think of my first step to start flying. Instead of taking off immediately, I instead decide to calmly make myself float upwards. As my feet leave the ground, the trees around me start flickering in and out of existence, like holograms glitching out. I get a few feet up when the dream fully destabilizes.




Night 1 - 24.5 pts

I think I had another 2 lucids, but my recall was pretty terrible so I don't remember anything about them.

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 856 - Duo-Layered Fish Chess and Other Assorted Stories

Fragments: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points

LD 1
First DILD: 10 points
Advanced Summoning: 10 points
Interact with Dream Character: 2 points

LD 2
Subsequent DILDs: 5 points
Stabilization: 1 point
Interact with Dream Character: 2 points
Flight: 5 points

Three-Steps Task 1 (Flight) - 5 points

Sub-Total: 44 Points
Competition Total: 44 Points

----------


## Occipitalred

> Whoopsie, don't know how I did that. It's fixed now.



No problem! Thanks!

----------


## DawnEye11

NightMare But Not A WarZone - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
• Fly - 5 points
• DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5 points
--------------------------------------------------
27 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1 1st 8pm - 2nd 8pm

+2 WBTB

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams

9:30p Pyramids (SG1-based)
10:15p Garage
11:35p Drinking Milk / Friend's House
12:50a 31-Car Pile Up / Kids in house / Adults in Street / Stopping Cars / Aplauding Stupidity
2:10a Root Beer Float / Wipped Cream / former Co-worker
8:25a seeking jelly belly / seeking arcade / gameboard floor / damaged bag / milk shake malt / broken glasses / banana smack / strange girl / guy on motorized scooter
9:55a vengful grind / eye injury / the mirror / pulling the pin
11:35a date girl / birthday issue / cult / met new girl / old man with gun / ticket at the movie / strange money / factory where girl worked / walking on the road
1:20p ammazing castle like building / Keying /theme park / roller coaster cam

+10 First DILD 6:05a (Cavern of the Void)
+5 Superspeed
+10 Advanced Flight
+5 Minor Summonation
+5 First Step
+5 Eat Something
+10 Second Step
+1 Stabilization


*Spoiler* for _Cavern of the Void_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid I was in a dream, I was doing some kind of work, I had something I was dealing with, I walked past someone as they walked past me we became hooked together (presumably) on her belt, she was able to drag/carry me backwards.  I said something like "wow your able to carry me", as she worked on unhooking us, meanwhile I was working on a container box for disks.  The person saw the box and demanded to see the disks, I said they contained scanned gel-blots, & zoo-blots... then I found myself eslewhere, I was watching someone walking along and I was thinking on a different path I would have a different job in life.  Then I rememberd the box and started to walk towards it   I Thought this is a dream [+10 First DILD] I began to run along the sidewalk towards a structure with a gap in it in the distance. I thought run super-fast, so I did [+10 Super Speed], the sceen seemed to warp into being like a tunnel.  I slowed for a second then ran even faster the sceen would blur variously as I changed speeds, I thought super-fly and pulled up my legs [+10 Advanced Flight].  The tunnel I flew thru seemed to end in a huge red rockish glowing like cavern.  I thought the steps (thinking I might destabilize). So I reached into my pocket to summon something I thought it needs to be edible, I pulled out what felt like a plastic bag of four balls [+5 Minor Summonation] [+5 First Step], I could no longer see, I was in the void, I told myself (mentally I didn't actually speak) it will be malt balls, I tore the plastic and put a ball into my mouth and bit down, Yum!, I was right [+5 Eat Something] [+10 Second Step].  I could feel my hand against my cloths and thought 'rub to stabilize you fool'.  I began to rub [+1 Stabilization], then I thought bring my hands together so I did and then I rubbed, but it felt as if there was a sheet on top of me, So I felt for the bed and I felt the mattress including its real texture thinking I was awake I got up, soon I found something with some moldy spots growing on it.  I took it to the sink and blasted on it with hot water, but the sink filled with hot water, I unstopped the sink and put in the filter and turned off the hot water.  As the sink drained, I woke.

Estimated Total Lucid Time 1+ min 




Night Total 2 + 9 + 51 = 62 points

coolest dream effect: I was trying to key from an image that was on a screen, but suddenly I was seeing it from a camera point of view on a different screen, but that camera was on a rollercoaster pointed at the source, using some type of gyroscopic mount, trying to key from this image was a bitch (they again keying info in a dream was already pretty much impossible
most awesome image: an amazing set of castle like buildings all over a hill side, there were many of them but they were one residence which I knew to have underground connections between them.
scariest moment: pulling the pin from my eye
dumbest moment: 2 DCs hold me down while a third DC smacks me with a banana at the parlor with the Milk Shake Malt
stupidist lucid miss: before becoming lucid, when the woman I was stuck to was able to drag me backwards, I out weighed her at least 2.5:1

my recall was a bit off and on, but generally got better thru the night
my tracking was off on the first several dreams, but on for the first time
during the dream with the lucid but showed only light sleep
a few other charts showed the general Light-Deep-Light-Rem wake pattern
and times beginning to approach 1.5 hours tho most of my sleep(s) were in 
smaller chunks because of the disruption nights.

additional note: one new thing I have been trying lately is scents, during the last few days, I have been dumping cap full amounts of imitation vanilla extract into a fan that is blowing in my room, note in the dream above Root Beer, wipped cream, malt
(seemed to have incorporated many instances of vanilla things)
when in my room I don't really notice the smell, but when I re-enter it is quite strong



This site now seems to have ultra agressive adds even when logged in
It was nearly impossible to post and edit my score

The page constantly resizing, scrolling wildly, and blaring adds often in simultcast overlay, like an echo effect.

I think this must be why so few beginners came, likely anyone coming to the site now will find it to be not very usable

In any case I did manage after much effort to update post, tho I also couldn't lable the second one as a duplicate but it seems to have been auto removed

I would try to edit some colors and spelling but it just isn't worth it under these conditions

----------


## Saizaphod

So close again. In both nights I've even gone counting the points while semi lucid, like "I'm flying = 5 Points" etc. I was flying an advanced jet fighter among others against alien invaders, shooting missiles and firing lasers in the sky. Went Legolas-style against golden mammoths and their controllers too, though I didn't use a bow at first but a minigun instead. I was also the leader of a Space marine platoon from warhammer 40,000 and could control electronic devices with my mind. nnnnooo the pointssss.... 

*Night 2*
*1 Dream:* 1 Point

*"Grand" Total (lol)*: 2 Points

----------


## Cobalt Storm

*Day 2*

DJ Entry - Wrong Road, Underground Currents

DILD - 10 points
2 NLDs - 2 points
RC/Stabilization - 1 point
Advanced Banishing - 10 points

subtotal - *23 points*

----------


## JadeGreen

4 Nonlucid Dreams, 6 Frags. No wbtb this time around. Like last night I just summarized here, compressing details out of the longer dreams, to prevent me from having to type up an obscenely long entry for very little points.


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



Dream 1:
I was visiting some woman's house. She was a LGBT+ rights activist and was talking to me about gender identity. I remember her house was in the same neighborhood that my grandmothers old house was in IWL. The house was sort of L-shaped and had a very nice back patio and the woman had a very large purebred cat, like the size of a large dog. While the woman was talking to me I kept trying to pet the cat, but giving up thinking I would be being rude by ignoring her.

Dream 2:
I was on a road trip with my mom and dad. We stopped at this hotel that was built in the side of a cliffside and had a pool fed by hot springs. There were complications checking into our room. Then there were problems because it was christmas and my cousins where coming and we had to go shopping to buy them presents. My cousins arrived and we opened a door that linked our two hotel rooms, and we set up a shared christmas tree in the rooms.

Everyone 'fell asleep', 'woke up' and we had a christmas morning. I remember the presents I got were a carton of plastic easter eggs with candy inside; a Lego Star Wars set and a razor. I wanted to build the lego set but my dad said we had to get back on the road. Toward the end of the dream we stopped at a gas station and my backpack strap got caught on a rack of snow globe souvenirs and brought the whole thing down, breaking them all. My dream-dad turned cartoonishly bright red and I said "Oh sure, just ground me for two months, why don't you?"

Dream 3:
I met a woman in her 40's while I was running my regular and started talking to her. We started talking about Taekwondo and I told her that I had recently tested for my black belt (true to IWL). She asked to see it but when I brought her back to my house I could only find my Bo Dan belt and my really old Sr Yellow belt, but she believed that I was a black belt anyway. I also remarked about how my old Sr. Yellow belt had been too long for me.

Later on, same dream, I took the woman back to my taekwondo studio and when I got there everyone was practicing these jumping moves by jumping off of mini trampolines.

Dream 4:
Star wars dream. I was leading a squad of stereotypically jamacan battle droids, mon. One of them carried around a big boombox and I said they should turn it off because it would give away their position. The fight was taking place in a maze of hallways in the imperial senate. I then saw a boba fett looking guy with the darksaber and had a short fight with him, but I wasn't lucid for it so I won't be scoring points for that goal. It was obvious I was going to lose the fight but the battle droids turned out to actually be competent and threw bombs at not-boba-fett (instead of using laser guns which could be redirected back at them) and forced him to retreat.

Frag 1: I was At S's house. I remember I was talking with him about how proper exercise is important and he was ignoring me. I showed him how high I could jump and was surprised when I floated down slowly to the ground. This led to me getting entered into some kind of competition.

Frag 2: I was programming a 2d side scrolling action platformer, and getting paid a lot to do it. It was a game that would go on the Steven Universe page of the Cartoon Network website. I remember adding the ability for Steven to go into a bubble that would knock enemies out of the level but make your character hard to control.

Frag 3: I was in a very large Frat house, being some kind of exterminator. I was attempting to catch this gray goblin like creature. I caught it by dangling cheese on a fishing rod with a very large hook.

Frag 4: Something to do with a Y-shaped Banana.

Frag 5: I was in a college class. My compute slipped out of my lap and smashed on the floor. I tried to pick it up but when it did It moved around on its own, continually smashing itself to the floor. The professor looked at me scornfully. I apologized and said somewhat annoyed "Hang on, I'll be ready to start class when my computer is through with doing gymnastics under the seats."

Frag 6: I had done something wrong in the laundry, and when I opened the clothes in the dryer they were all stuck together and very stiff. It felt like they had all been washed with glue. I resolved to put them back through the wash a second time making extra certain I did the laundry correctly.

----------


## Cookino

Night 2:
1 NLD: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs:2 points

competition total:79 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 857 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 2

Fragments: 1/2 point
WBTB: 2 points

LD 1
First WILD: 10 points
Flight: 5 points
Stabilization: 1 point
TOTM: 15 points

Today's Total: 33 1/2 Points
Competition Total: 77 1/2 Points

----------


## NyxCC

Wow, cooley, dreams at already 9:30 PM, way to go!  ::D:  How many hours of sleep/bed time does that entail?

Wish I was as disciplined, but went for late dinners instead. 

Night 1:
1 frag, 1 dream = 1.5 points

Night 2: 
5 dreams, 1 frag, wbtb = 7.5 points

Dreams were quite vivid night 2, with the highlight of being on a boat that was headed towards the Antarctic. As I was dressed rather lightly, I could feel the entire temperature change by focusing on the sensation. Cold in dreams feels great! An exploration of rare biological species followed once we arrived.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So my first two nights where not spectacular. in the first one i had pretty good recall and noticed 4 or 5 wakenings. to bad i didnt read my notes after waking because now a lot if it is fragmented and i will call the first half of the night as fragments and not as full dreams even tho i remembered them after waking. i had good chances of getting lucid but no lucidity at all^^ 
last night i couldnt concentrate on ld and recall too much because my gf was here and therefore no light at night and not too focused so i only remembered a small part after the final waking. 

*Night 1:*
Remember 5 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2,5 points
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
*Night Total: 6,5*

*Night 2:*
Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
*Night Total: 3 points*

*Competition Total: 9,5 points*

Tomorrow i can sleep in, but on the other hand i couldnt resist to smoke.... will see what the recall will bring  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Not much sleep last night, so only 1 fragment and no WBTB.

Night 2 - 0.5 pts
Total - 25 pts

Scoresheet is now up and running.

----------


## DawnEye11

Bin, Sweets Box, Sing - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
• Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
• Practice a Waking Life Hobby (Beginner and Intermediate Only) - 5 points
• Complete first chosen task - 5 points
• Use an Electronic Device - 5 points (doesn't have to work, just try)
•Ate a doughnut -5 points
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
42 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 2 2nd 8pm - 3rd 8pm

+2 WBTB

+7 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:00a people advise agaisnt my plan / alligators chased off / 2 cars challenge me / climb in tree stand on tree limbs
2:30a negotiate terms
4:00a evaluation / laying in bed
6:45a I had a personal F-16 / Flying around / Landing / Taxiing To nearby military base for fule / Parked plane / Came back and it was gone
8:20a Bus Wrong Turns / Weird Stop / Trail with steep drop-offs / Strange water features / Jump Obstacles / Strange Money / Late for class / Running (with failed jmp tests) / climbing trees
9:30a trees / seeds / cage / toy house / girl / car / debt / wheelchair / too many eyes / elevator / cat
11:00a car doors won't shut / follow girl / attempt catch bus / swearing / walking

+10 First DILD 6:05a (Run Jump Float)
+2 Interact with DC
+1 RC (Jump Test)
+5 Fly

*Spoiler* for _Run Jump Float_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid 
I was in a dream trying to clear up non contractor tools to hide them from a contractor that drove up in a truck.  I ended up on the roof setting them against the eves.  I tried to find a way down from the roof wondering how I got up there I found a path down, but when jumping down I became Luicd [+10 First DILD].  I almost immediately became blind in the void, I decided just run and keep running eventually I begin to see, I see a few DC and tried to run towards them but they ran away screaming.  I ran and ran but began to enter the void again, the sceen became more and more blured, but then I found myself in a crowd and recognized someone, I told them it was a dream, I ran my fingers thru the persons hair [+2 Interact with DC], they seemed dubious, so I performed a jump test [+1 RC] it took several tries but eventually I was floating in the air and flying slowly [+5 Fly].  However the crowd around me held out their arms near me as if they were carrying me, so the person still wasn't convinced.  I woke

I did have awareness of the contest but with a one track mind was going for the run fingers thru the hair of 3+ DC, targeting the two initial screaming girls, and the recognized person, but one out of three isn't good enough Estimated Total Lucid Time about 1 min 


Night Total 2 + 7 + 18 = 27 points
Contest Total 62 +27 = 89 points

----------


## oneironautics

night 2,3 2 1/2
Total 5 1/2

Dreamhighlights visitors, plants, sleeping

----------


## StaySharp

My first 2 nights were not overly spectacular. My WBTBs are likely going to make the bulk of my points unless I get some lucids, since I have been doing multiple WBTBs per day for a while now, and I don't intend to stop anytime soon either. Here's what I have:

Night 1&2:
Full Non-Lucid Dreams: 2 Points
Non-Lucid Fragments: 1 Point
WBTB: 4 Points

Total at end of day 2: 7 points

On a side note, my wife dreamt about the apocalypse, but not me yet. Wouldn't mind having some more dreams of that sort again, I used to have a quite a few of them months and years ago.

----------


## JadeGreen

Four More Nonlucids, a WBTB, and facepalms all around. You know the drill.


*Spoiler* for _nonlucidz_: 




Dream 1: 

I was at a museum in an airplane hangar. The main exhibit was an artist from the 1950's who looked like Henry Ford. He liked to have doctors take out his organs and put in replacements while keeping the original organ in a jar of fluid that would keep it alive. He would paint the organ while it was out of his body. Then, he would go back to the doctors and have his original organ put back in, rinse and repeat until he he had painted every part of his body. He died for obvious reasons when he tried to paint his own brain and bribed his doctor to go through with the surgery.

I wandered around the museum and found a long table where kids were building with K-nex and Legos. I wanted to join them but I felt I was too old to get involved. I ran into S there.

Dream 2: I was at a fast food restaurant with my parents, cousins aunt and uncle. It was staffed by realistic human androids that could only understand your order if you clearly pronounced the prescribed name of the thing you wanted, and all of the products had marketable names so getting what you wanted was nigh impossible. I remember the thing I wanted to order was the "Krispy Cream Deluxe Krispy Chicken Wrap" or something like that. The dream carried on for several minutes and dream-dad got mad at me for holding up the line by not being able to get my order in properly. Eventually I just decided I would go hungry and went into the bathroom to get away from it all.

Dream 3: I was responsible for watching some family's baby. I think the father was a wealthy computer programmer. When the parents left he revealed he was intelligent and could walk and talk. I think the dream was a reference to the boss baby movie even though I didn't see it. The baby said to me in a british accent: "Look bub, you don't want to change my diaper, and I don't want you making stupid faces and giving me googly eyes. So i'm gonna be by the fireplace reading, give me a shout when you see their car coming back in so I can keep the act going. Don't tell anyone." The baby proceeded to take a thick unlabeled leather book, dress himself in a tiny robe, and sit in a leather armchair smoking a pipe and reading quietly.

Dream 4: I was driving home from college trying to beat a snowstorm and thinking a lot about a programming project I had to do. I did an RC when I got to a traffic light that had too many colors and lights, but failed to become lucid. In the dream I began doing a lucid dreaming podcast that I would frequently record while in the car and I remarked on the importance of Reality Checks and staying alert at all times.  :Picard face palm: 

I woke up for a WBTB after this dream, really hoping this time I'd finally find myself lucid. I fell back asleep but didn't even have any additional dreams.

----------


## DawnEye11

Monster - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 point  ::chuckle::

----------


## dolphin

Spellbee Competition night 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 NLD-1 point

DILD-10 points
RC-1 point

DILD-5 points
flying-5 points

DILD-5 points
basic summon-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
basic summon-5 points
stabilize-1 point

night total-53 points
competition total-133 points

----------


## Cobalt Storm

*Day 3*

DJ Entry - Snow Forecast, Race to Canada

2 NLDs - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

subtotal - *4 points*

----------


## Cookino

Night 3:
1 NLD: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Took too long to sleep and had less sleep than usual, like 6 hours... I might go for a nap today. At least I feel like I'm getting closer to being still when waking up. I actualy caught myself waking up but might have noticed too late. I tried to DEILD but my ears kept popping.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 3 3rd 8pm - 4th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+7 Non-Lucid Dreams

3:40a wedding ceremony / checking setup / underground facility / transplant vs opaque / jumping escelators
5:15a boarding room / silverware & magazines / Mother & nephews / Hospital liver patients
6:20a late for babysitting / friend visit / mosaic floor tiles / Plant biochem / exotic food / college party / introductions 
7:00a Images of a friend
8:35a mad scientists (stupid sytle & 3rd person)
2:00p Cat, Dog, Birds / glass plate cage
4:10p Can't get to Practice / No cloths / no ride / train down / police / engineer ride

No Lucids

Night total 2 + 7 = 9 points
Contest Tatal 89 + 9 = 98 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 858 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 3

As I woke up from my last LD this morning, I suspected I'd more points today than in the last few days individually. I tallied it in my head from memory later in the day, but it didn't quite add up to as much as I thought. Now that I'm reviewing things, I see the numbers leaning closer to how I originally assumed. Really makes me wonder...

Fragments: 1/2 point
WBTB: 2 points

LD 1
First WILD: 10 points
Chain a Lucid Dream (5+ chains) - 10 points
Flight: 5 points
Advanced Summoning (flag pole) or Basic Summoning (Guide): 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Ask for Advice - 5 points
Change Gravity - 5 points 
Super Strength (Super Jump) - 5 points

Today's Total: 54 1/2 Points
Competition Total: 132 Points

----------


## spellbee2

Night 3:
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night 3 Total - 4 pts
Competition Total - 29 pts

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Night 3:
Remember 4 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2 points
Remember 3 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
*Night Total: 17 points* 

*Spoiler* for _short lucid..._: 



i am in a room of the headteacher. its the first meeting with him and the girl i should assist in school because of her behavioral problems. he shakes my hand and hers too but she holds him a fake hand. he seems to be pissed but i smile and dont know if i already should interfere. another teacher comes in and says he cant stay because of a student he has to supervise. the head only says "why not let him come on saturday 5am?"... what a bitch i think. suddenly my grandfather is entering (he is dead already) i dont notice him too much at the beginning because i feel like i have to follow the convo but at some point i approach him. i see my mum sitting in the room now also. i give my grandfather a long and emotional hug. i even close my eyes and hug hard. the hug is over several seconds and the fact that my grandfather is dead and this has to be a dream comes up. i wonder how intense the feeling is and that its no problem to close the eyes so long. i think i wake up shortly but first i am in the void. 





Night 4:
Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2 point
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
*Night Total: 6 points*

*Competition Total: 32,5 points*

this night i really did a long and proper WBTB but for some reason i cant remember ANY dreams afterwards... the fuck? i even tried a lucid dreaming tincture with calea z and passiflora... 
tomorrow i will have to get up early so not too much to expect...

----------


## Cobalt Storm

*Day 4*

DJ Entry - Hill

NLD - 1 point

Forgettable night. I need to go to bed earlier.

----------


## dolphin

Spellbee Competition Night 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
RC-1 point

DILD-5 points
RC-1 point
flying-5 points
dc interaction-2 points 

night total-24 points
competition total-157 points

----------


## JadeGreen

Night 4

You've Gone Too Far (Almost Summer Comp Night 4) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 Frag
2 Nld (The nonlucid portion of the lucid dream was long)
1 WBTB
1 DILD
_(How would that bubble move count? it transformed the environment and deleted three dream characters right before my eyes... Would it count for both transformation and unsummoning? It wasn't even something that I entirely intended to do; being out of practice and admittedly rather frustrated at the moment it happened. That's for spell to decide.)_
Basic Flying
Interact with DC

----------


## DawnEye11

Slept Late-Poor Recall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
:/ I slept late. Sorry team. Ill try more so I can be lucid tonight.
2 Points.

----------


## Cookino

Night 4:
WBTB: 2 points

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 3*
No dreams. Well, I did have them but I didn't remember to mark them down.

----------


## Occipitalred

Night 2
3 dreams

Night 3
2 dreams

Night 4
3 dreams

New points: 8pts
Comp total: 24pts

----------


## oneironautics

night 4
2 dreams
TOTAL 7 1/2

Dream highlights : Catching Green Mamba snake it bit me on the hand but held on,  football, MJ at festival

----------


## ExothermReacton

No lucids so far in the first five days but who knows what the next days might bring?

Night 1-4:

8 non-lucids: 8 points

4 WBTB: 8 points

Total: 16 points

OK, how do I x10 this number?

----------


## DawnEye11

Nap - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Dild-10 points
Reality Check-1 point
-----------------
11 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, I tried to go 4 for 4 on days straight with LDs, but I guess it wasn't to be. Or rather, it would have been, had I better memory of such. Tisk, tisk.

Log 859 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 4

Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Today's Total: 3 Points
Competition Total: 135 Points


Oh, and just in case, I might not be available after Friday. There's a hurricane near town that looks like is up to no good.

EDIT: 



> Nap - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> I'm guessing since its not night yet getting lucid during a nap is 5 points.



Don't think that applies in this situation, as you hadn't any previous DILDs in the same day... er... night? Um. Well, I think you should get the full 10 points anyway. While things are a bit more clear-cut here, maybe we'll need to revise what "night" means for the next competition.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 4 4th 8pm - 5th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:50a Explanations / Birds / Pond 
3:40a Lakes / Boats / Mapping Devices / Battery Failure / Ants

Little sleep and recall was crap my Sonogram shows I fell directly
into REM just before I got up for a few minutes but I woke up thinking
it was just sleep think, and not even jotting down pathetic notes

So far in this competition I have had at least 6 or 7 bad dreams
why do those always stand out  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 

Sure jab me in the eye, kill my pets
sick alligators and mad scientists on me
Don't worry I'll get ya back ya damn DCs

Night total 2 + 2 = 4 points
Contest total 98 + 4 = 102 points

I have posted tommorow off (of course I should probably prepare for the interview on Friday, I can't sleep all day)

----------


## spellbee2

Night 4

3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

Night 4 Total - 5 pts
Competition Total - 34 pts

The upcoming hurricane may affect my ability to post here and/or update the scoresheet. Sorry in advance.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Well, I tried to go 4 for 4 on days straight with LDs, but I guess it wasn't to be. Or rather, it would have been, had I better memory of such. Tisk, tisk.
> 
> Log 859 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 4
> 
> Fragments: 1 point
> WBTB: 2 points
> 
> Today's Total: 3 Points
> Competition Total: 135 Points
> ...



Ohh yeah, that's a good point FireFlyMan. I forgot. Night is from 8pm to 6am but i guess it still counts as apart of the night until the following 8pm . Thx for your input and stay safe~ 

^^ Well......stay safe everyone who has the hurricane to deal with.

----------


## spellbee2

> Don't think that applies in this situation, as you hadn't any previous DILDs in the same day... er... night? Um. Well, I think you should get the full 10 points anyway. While things are a bit more clear-cut here, maybe we'll need to revise what "night" means for the next competition.



"Nights" of the competition are from 8pm to 7:59pm the following day, based on when you wake up (they always have been - I thought it was implied by the start/end of the comps, so I didn't think clarification was needed). So a mid-day nap (i.e. before 8pm) counts with the dreams from the night of sleep before. So since you didn't get lucid during your night-time sleep, then yes, it's 10 points.

----------


## oneironautics

night 5
Apocalypse dream 5
WBTB 2 
NLDs 3
7 1/2 + 10
TOTAL 17 1/2
(sorry don't know how to do spoiler)
Apocalyspe dream
Was walking along highway with kids, big bomb hit two kids died, was looking for them everywhere, i still had one kid was dead bodies everywhere, somebody tried to take last kid, I had a mission to save world, got into submarine, but i knew i would fail so i jumped after awhile.
 - Was wrestling with guy and watching weird youtube videos
 -  Me and friends were in Restaurant, somebody found out on was a witch everybody was scared, i tried to help her i said i Hex all of you, and went outside.

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

competition total-161 points

----------


## Cookino

Night 5:
No points

Feels like I'm getting close, I'm practicing waking up and not moving. Went to sleep to late last night tough, messing with my sleep cycle and resulting in me not getting as much sleep as usual. I'm trying to go to bed a little earlier and get a consistent sleep schedule.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 4*
No dreams.

*Comp total:* 2 Points

----------


## NyxCC

Busy week so far and my dreams/recall are not at their best but I am diligently writing down whatever possible!  :smiley:  

Night 3 
2 frags, 1 dream = 2 points

Night 4
3 dreams, 1 wbtb  = 5 points

Night 5
4 frags, 1 wbtb, 1 DILD = 14 points

Khakis - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total: 9 + 2 + 5 + 14 = 30 

Potential apocalyptic theme summary - an insanely strong storm takes over the location with people not being able to even close doors from the wind, etc. I am being sucked into the vortex but am able to breathe water. 

It would have been an interesting dream if it wasn't happening for real.  :Sad: 

Bee, please be safe! Seriously!

----------


## DawnEye11

> "Nights" of the competition are from 8pm to 7:59pm the following day, based on when you wake up (they always have been - I thought it was implied by the start/end of the comps, so I didn't think clarification was needed). So a mid-day nap (i.e. before 8pm) counts with the dreams from the night of sleep before. So since you didn't get lucid during your night-time sleep, then yes, it's 10 points.



Yeah, its pretty much common sense when you think about it but I guess the reasons I was confused was because I forgot I didnt have a lucid and because when I thought about "night" of the competition I didn't really think of the time that your usually awake. Sorry, I was probably also still sleepy and not thinking properly.  :tongue2:

----------


## RelicWraith

Mostly more fragments plus a DILD that I just barely remembered enough to count for points.

Log 860 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 5

Fragments: 4.5 points

LD 1
First DILD: 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character: 2 points

Today's Total: 17.5 Points
Competition Total: 152.5 Points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 5 5th 8pm - 6th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+8 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:55a fake cancer / absconding by car
2:15a use bathroom / giant or troll / run for exit
3:45a basket ball
4:25a library of videos / nude shopping / spiderman outfit / witness
6:50a court house / add wars / vehicle / roof top / German officer / family stuff from past / candy / photos / documents
7:45a watch and work / two leaders upgraded
8:00a keying / special controls discarded/ control devices deployed
9:00a code issue / solution ignored / swearing / implemented / rotary display / lunch out / refuse to eat

No Lucids

Night total 2 + 8 = 10 points
Contest Total 102 + 10 = 112 points


dumbest lucid miss: I was trying to cover my nudity with like a towel, when the others handed me a piece of elastic fabric, the fabric appeared reddish but I soon noticed yellow web like lines on it and realized I was wearing a spiderman outfit.  If only it had been a batman outfit, I'm sure I would have lucid'ed up  :smiley: 

scariest moment: not sure if it was a giant or a troll or what but it was big, real big, and I was outta there  :smiley: 

best dream food (marginally): weird candy found with old family stuff, it was real old school, but a bit like jelly filled beans, It tasted fruity, but I feared it had been in that bag for like 40 years, and so was very suspect of it.

best visual: the rotary display was more images then code, and it appeared to rotate in multiple overlapping multiple dimensions at once.

most emotional moment: after my solution was ignored, I was super angry and using some extremely choice words, tho next I was thinking this won't look good on my references  :smiley: 


Recall in most of my early dreams was crap, I probably had quite a few fragments but figured them for just a bunch of sleep think and didn't jot anything down.  Latter dreams were much improved but with a bit more sleep think from over sleep by the end

----------


## oneironautics

night 5
NLDs 2 1/2
Total 20
Dreamhighlight (omg becoming dream drug addict)
- smoking MJ
- Was at airport customs stopped lots of Columbian Cocaine, I was looking in cupboard was laundry macine/freezer/cupboard suitcases filled with coke, took a handfull went too show and took some from hand.
- moving too bigger apartment

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I woke up from a dream and was recalling it when I felt my body go numb. I waited until a dream formed and the numbness went away. I was in a blue room with techno music playing. I laid my palm out in front of me to summon a dolphin. I felt a beak and a couple of seconds later, a large wavy dolphin that was bigger than human size formed in front of me. I thought I might have blinked or something and thus failed the advanced summon (even though I didn't because the dolphin was bigger than human size) so I tried summoning another dolphin, only this time behind me. It looked sort of like a pirate and was biting me. I checked the size of it and it was just a little bit bigger than me. I woke up.




WILD-10 points
advanced summon-10 points
2nd of 3 step-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-35 points
competition total-196 points

----------


## Cookino

Night 6:
2 NLD: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
2 DILDS: 15 points

First LD:
Reality Check: 1 point
DC Interaction: 2 points
Use an Eletronic Device: 5 points
Basic Summoning: 5 points
Teleport (Going through a portal): 10 points

Second LD:
Advanced Flying: 10 points
Element Manipulation: 10 points

*Night total: 62 points*

Edit: Forgot to add the DJ link.
*Edit 2:* Added teleportation to the point count, as suggested by FireFlyMan.

I failed a DEILD and decided to do a WBTB and then a WILD but feel asleep, however it seems when I fall asleep trying WILD I usually get lucid. The first dream was really long and confusing, I might have ended up having forgotten some stuff. I also had low lucidity near the end. The second dream was short but vivid and I had a lot of control, maybe I did something else in it but I only rememberr the part about the volcano and turning lava into ice.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Night 4 & 5:
Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point

*Competition Total: 33,5 points*

----------


## DawnEye11

Lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 First DILD of the Night - 10 points
 Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
 Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
 Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
 Practice a Waking Life Hobby (Beginner and Intermediate Only) - 5 points
 Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)
+10 points completed second task
 Advanced Summoning - 10 points (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
58 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 6 6th 8pm - 7th 6pm (giving up early today for studying)

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:30a command codes / bunnies
2:50 high school / give ride offer / bad driving / car transforms into bike / play violin made of pants
4:40 bed / toys / animals

Night total 2 + 3 = 5 points
Contest Total 112 + 5 = 117 points


obvious lucid misses: car -> bike / pants material violin (where is Lindsey Stirling when I need her, maybe that should be a new goal: cause Lindsey Stirling to play the hot-pants violin cricket style)

Well only 1.5 days until the interview I think I'll tell my S+ sleep monitor Very Stressed, no doubt it will continue to show random REM or Light Sleep and disruptions I don't even remember

hopefully after the interview the pressure will drop into amazing recall and several lucids, I feel I have 3-5 left in me for this contest, I have been lucky not in that my lucids were great, but that from the first moments of awareness the contest was also present in my mind (as this had not always been the case in Lucids during contests for me)

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 860 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 5

Fragments: 1/2 point
WBTB: 2 points

LD 1
First DILD: 10 points
Elemental Manipulation (Energy Blast) - 10 pts
Mass Telekinesis - 10 pts

Today's Total: 32.5 Points
Competition Total: 185 Points

So, for the purpose of the contest, do DBZ-Styled energy blasts count under "Unspecified Dream Control" or "Element Manipulation"?

EDIT: Points adjusted. Thanks for the clarification, spellbee.

----------


## spellbee2

Night 5
3 Dreams - 3

Night 6:
2 Dreams - 2
WBTB - 2

Competition Total - 41 pts





> So, for the purpose of the contest, do DBZ-Styled energy blasts count under "Unspecified Dream Control" or "Element Manipulation"?



I believe in contests past, we have counted them as Element Manipulation.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 5*  :Boxing: 
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*WBTB(success)*: 2 Points
*DILD*: 10 Points
*RC:* 1 Point
*Basic summoning:* 5 Points

*Night 6*
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point


*Spoiler* for _brief lucid told briefly_: 



I become lucid and make a reality check. There's a DC which I try to grab along with me for the adventure. She won't co-operate. I then appear to an empty house which has mirrors/windows everywhere, even on the roof. The walls are painted as skies. I manifest a door behind me and start walking towards it before the dream ends. 




*Grand Total: 2 + 22 = 24 Points*

----------


## RelaxAndDream

FINALLY i managed to get lucid.... i started to worry that i lost all my lucid dreaming skills... the last months i didnt do anything usefull when getting lucid or had any goals. this was the first lucid in month where i had a plan and remembered and could follow my goals!

Night 7:

Remember 3 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1,5 points
Remember 3 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points

Week 1 Theme - 5 points: Apocalypse

*Spoiler* for _NLD_: 



i am in a room and have a tablet with an app that shows the world and some news. suddenly one can see that some nuklear bombs gets fired from Korea to the west coast of america. i am shocked and turn on the news but there are no news yet because the app is real time and there will be a lot of shit happening right now. i change the channel and see that there is a normal woman changing to something zombie like (like in "the Ring") my mother is seeing it and i notice that she starts changing because she sees it. i turn her away, hug her and talk to her. she stays normal. a girl asks a guy about MAO-Inhibitors. i tell them its a very bad timing for psychedelics because a hard time will come and we cant even say how bad it is... 




First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Complete first chosen task - 5 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points
Complete second chosen task - 10 points
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - 10 points
Complete third chosen task - 15 points
Advanced Summoning - 10 points
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control (Ring) - 5 points
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points
Add a Power to my Ring. (New) --> source of energy, enhanced my fireball
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5 points
Unspecified Dream Control (Change Weather) - 5 points
Use an Electronic Device (Computer) - 5 points
Task of the Month (Basic I) - 15 points


*Night Total: 144,5 points*
DJ Entry

*Competition Total: 178 points*

----------


## oneironautics

night 6 
NLD 1 1/2
Total 21 1/2

Dream Highlights
-something about weed  
-Told friend I was dreaming, he didn't believe me, Aunts house collecting stones

----------


## oneironautics

Relax and Dream night  7 what happened with nr 6 ?

----------


## Cookino

Night 7:
WBTB: 2 points
Non-lucid fragment: 0.5 point
DILD: 10 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 5 points

*Total: 19.5 points*

DJ link.

It was a short LD, but towards the end I briefly became very lucid for some reason, like the kind of lucidity you get during a WILD. I also had a fragment about me being in my building at night, but it had a different layout.

----------


## ExothermReacton

And here we go with the first (not spectacular) lucid:

Night 5+6:

5 non-lucid: 5 points

2 WBTB: 4 points

DILD: 10 points

Interact with a dream character: 2 points

Ask for advice: 5 points

Total: 16 + 26 = 42

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/exot...rmation-82318/

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 7?


DJ Entry - Tornado, Mars, Seattle

3 NLDs - 3 points

fine time to have a dry spell ._.

----------


## dolphin

I'm going to add a personal goal (old)-Ride a horse

I like riding dolphins, but lately, the ones I have been riding through the air have been going too slow to be effective for transportation.

2 NLDs-2 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I was at a park where there were a few people walking around with guns. One of these people was nearby, so I tried to move to a safer spot. The person holding the gun says to me, "Shawn, don't walk past 3rd base." I realized I was dreaming and said bye to him before jumping through the ground to teleport. I ended up in the living room of a home. I put my palm behind me and between my legs to summon a dolphin to ride, felt a beak and got on the dolphin that went between my legs. While flying around on it, I tried to control time, but couldn't. I woke up.


 

DILD-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
teleport-10 points
basic summon-5 points
flying-5 points

night total-34 points
competition total-230 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> I'm going to add a personal goal (old)-Ride a horse
> 
> I like riding dolphins, but lately, the ones I have been riding through the air have been going too slow to be effective for transportation.
> 
> 2 NLDs-2 points
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _DILD_: 
> 
> ...



Ah I was wondering already. So you summon and use them as transportation. Instead of flying? Do you have problems with flying or do you just prefer to use dolphins? Or where so you see the benefits?

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Relax and Dream night  7 what happened with nr 6 ?



Good thing to ask... I will check later in my dj. I hate it at some point I always mix up the days. This time it's pretty early...

----------


## StaySharp

Some illness turned out to take down my availability after all, but I'm better now.

So what happened in the past days...
Nights 3-7
Full Non-Lucid Dreams: 9 Points
Non-Lucid Fragments: 1,5 Point
WBTB: 10 Points

Total at end of day 7: 27,5 Points

Meh. But it is what it is.

----------


## dolphin

> Ah I was wondering already. So you summon and use them as transportation. Instead of flying? Do you have problems with flying or do you just prefer to use dolphins? Or where so you see the benefits?



I don't usually use dolphins for transportation, but I have a couple of times. I don't usually ride them if I want to go very high or far; I stay near the ground or in the water if I can. I can almost always fly in dreams, but I can't always fly very high or fast. The main benefit I see in riding a dolphin in the fun of it.

----------


## DawnEye11

I think I had another dream but I cant remember now.
Pink Energy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First DILD-10
Interact with a Dream Character -*2 points
Fly -*5 points
Element Manipulation -*10 points
Gain Invulnerability -*5 points
-------------
32points

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 862 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 7

Almost had at least one WILD today. But, as the saying goes, almost only counts for horseshoes and handgrenades.

Fragments: 1/2 point
WBTB: 2 points
Non-LDs: 2 points

Today's Total: 4.5 Points
Competition Total: 189.5 Points

----------


## Occipitalred

Days 5, 6 and 7, 1 dream a night... Platforming above water vats with maggots, climbing a cliff remembering what I want, normal work day... (3pts)

comp total 27 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 7 7th 8pm - 8th 6pm 

+2 WBTB

+1 (2 fragments 1:05a & 1:45a)

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:20a dream of partial awakening / sectors of brain
1:30a energy balls / constructive merging / game-like area / monsters
2:30a repeated theme awakening brain sectors (same as 12:20 and both fragments)
2:45a post apocalyptic dream / zombie like threat / scavengers / remote rover / cream cheese / tiny chicken chicks / mall of hording / piles of plentitude / coca cola ad
[+5 Theme Apocalypse]

Night total 2 + 1 + 4 + 5 = 12 points
Contest Total 117 + 12 = 129 points


well try to get 4 hrs sleep under massive stress, by going to sleep early and setting alarm for super early am: result constant awakening every 15-45 minutes

I had a repeating dream at 12:20, 1:05, 1:45 and 2:30 it was a dream of a partly waking brain with various sectors activating, unfortunately in none of these segments was it apparently an area of my brain associated with lucidity.

Strangely I had a vivid dream in the middle of it all at 1:30, in which I merged tiny energy balls into bigger ones and then blasted monsters, I did this several times.

Best dream food: cream cheese

Strangest dream segment: at the end, amid the piles of horded stuff scavenged by the zombie fleeing selfish DC(s) was a live action coca cola ad, complete with dancing, singing and the pouring of the caffeinated fizzy itself

The interview is complete now for hopeful stress free dreaming, maybe with dreams every 15-45 minutes (doubtful)

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 862 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 8

Got a short, unremarkable WILD to note. May as well post this up while I still could.

WBTB: 2 points

LD1
First WILD: 10 Points
Fly: 5 Points

Today's Total: 17 Points
Competition Total: 206.5 Points

EDIT: Gonna add another personal task to the list:

-Jump into a past/future dream

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 8

DJ Entry - 9/9/17

2 NLDs - 2 points
1 Frag - 1/2 point

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-233 points

----------


## Cookino

Night 8:
3 NLD: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

Total: 5 points

I was hoping to keep up a lucid streak... oh well. I shouldn't have gone to sleep so late.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 8 8th 8pm - 9th 8pm 

+2 WBTB

+.5 fragment (5:25)

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:00 scripted result / Goa'uld
2:35 eclipse shadows / face punch-a-thon / shoot
4:00 waiting for process / standup meeting / lockers


Night total 2 + .5 + 3 = 5.5 points
Contest Total 129 + 5.5 = 134.5 points


Well I woke up and decided to watch some stuff and then go out to buffet planning on the way home to shop at a video store, they ended up having a 3 for 2 sale and so latter I went to another of their stores.  I spent like $150+ and wasted entire day on this so not much dreaming or sleep.

At least I am unlikely to have inability to fall asleep or to suffer from sleep think when I do.  Guess we'll find out by tomorrow if I get some extra sleep/dream/awareness rebound or not  :smiley: 


Best non-lucid moment: definitely punch-a-thon, I just started punching this DC in the face over and over, other DC seemed a bit upset and a few stepped in momentarily to take a face punching of their own  :smiley:  I should set new lucid goal, Use DC face as a punching bag  :smiley: 

Cool dream effect: during the 70% eclipse here in Sacramento I took a hole punch (regular binder size) and punched like a dozen holes into a plastic bag liner-bottom from a reusable Win-Co bag, it worked great as It cast a dozen Pac-man shadows onto the ground at work.  This same effect was in my dream  :smiley: 
(I suppose a long time goal has been to notice a shadow in a dream, guess this would qualify, though I was thinking more like a body or hand shadow, not an eclipse punch hole shadow)  :smiley: 

Looks like all my SG-1 watching has shown up in my dream again with Goa’uld but really the first and third dreams were lame, the third dream was pretty vivid, but it was a total time wasting dream.





> Wow, cooley, dreams at already 9:30 PM, way to go!  How many hours of sleep/bed time does that entail?



I went to sleep at 8:00p that first day and had consumed much liquid
I didn't turn on my sleep tracker and so don't know when exactly I fell asleep






> *EDIT:* Sorry, I keep double posting for some reason when I submit my posts.



Don't worry they self delete after a few minutes in most cases  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

Guess since hurricane interferes with main post update by spellbee we should just assume same theme and week task for now.  Tho technically I think they expire at 8PM on Saturday (a few more min from now for me)

Guess we'll need to check back and see when new ones can be added.

it usually would be a bold update in body and also an update to the initial post.

----------


## spellbee2

^ What cooleymd said. There's no way I can update anything, these last few days have been a waking nightmare with preparations. I haven't even bothered to track any of my points, and I doubt I'll be sleeping much for the next 2 days. So yes, everything stays the same as far as challenges and themes and what not. If you've completed them the first week, you can claim them again for the second week (I don't know if anyone has, I've literally not been keeping up with this at all).

----------


## Saizaphod

Night 7 
2 Dreams - 2 Points
DILD - 10 Points
Basic summoning - 5 Points
Teleportation - 10 Points
Fly - 5 Points


*Spoiler* for _briefly told brief lucid_: 



While lucid I create a door behind me. Trying to enter it the door keeps falling down and I have to keep it steady with my other hand. I open it, close my eyes to help the dream create the new dreamscene. I appear to a landscape which I can't recall anymore. Later I become lucid again and fly around above my home town. 



Total - 24 + 32 = 56 Points

----------


## oneironautics

night 7 and 8
NLDs 5 1/2
WBTB 2
7 1/2 + 21 1/2 
TOTAL = 29

Dream Highlights : 6 pieces of weed, eating chocklate cake, work place, writing letters,

----------


## RelicWraith

Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 9

Looks like I have time to get something posted up.

WBTB: 2 points
Non-LD: 1 point
Dream Fragment: 1/2 point

Today's Total: 3.5 Points
Competition Total: 210 Points

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-236 points

----------


## NyxCC

Night 6 

4 frags, 2 dreams, 1 WBTB, 1 DILD, stabilize, mind control = 2 + 2 + 2 + 10 + 1 + 5 = 22 points

Space Home - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 7 

2 dreams, 1 frag = 2.5 points

Night 8 

2 very vivid dreams recalled = 2 points

Night 9 

3 dreams, one fragment = 3.5 points

Totally missed out on the opportunity to write down more or wbtb during the weekend due being lazy now will have to do so during the week :tongue2: 

Total: 30 (prior) + 22 + 2.5 + 2 + 3.5 = 60 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Night 4 & 5:
> Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point
> 
> *Competition Total: 33,5 points*







> Relax and Dream night  7 what happened with nr 6 ?



Okay i counted Night 4 two times. so upper post was Night 5 & 6. The points are right nevertheless.

*Night 8 & 9:*
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points

*Competition Total: 180 points*

----------


## DawnEye11

^.^ Dawn Again~ - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream -*1 point
First DILD of the Night -*10 points
• Interact with a Dream Character -*2 points
Ask for Advice*(Beginner and Intermediate Only)*-*5 points*(eg. ask a DC or electronic device)
Use an Electronic Device -*5 points*(doesn't have to work, just try)
Change Gravity -*5 points*(doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)
• Complete an OLD Personal Goal -*10 points*(something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)
---------
38 points


Competition Total-211

----------


## Cookino

Night 9:
1 NLD: 1 point
Week 1 Theme (apocalypse): 5 points

*Spoiler* for _Apocalypse dream_: 



I had a dream where in the middle of it I was supposed to go into a building to survive the moon crashing into earth. I followed Skull Kid from Majora's Mask into a village. The villagers where horribly disfigured and tried to attack me, I think they were infected by something. I looked for this building where I was supposed to take refugee but I ran out of the time and a cut-scene of the moon crashing down played. There was a text box saying some pretty dark stuff about how some people took their own lives so they couldn't experience the end of the world. After that the dream changed perspective to me in my brother's bedroom playing a videogame and the dream continued on for a while after that.
WBTB: 2 points



2 DILDs: 15 points

*Dream 1:*
Fly: 5 points
Super Strength: 5 points
Element Manipulation (Ki blasts): 10 points

*Dream 2:*
Change Gravity: 5 points
Fly (not sure if it counts again since it's a different dream): 5 points

*Night total: 51 points*

*Edit:* DJ link.

Got some kinda low lucidity dreams, so I forgot my actual goals and kinda went along with the dream plot. Still working on that DEILD. Also, when I had finished typing the first dream, there was a freaking power outage and I lost it... which is why I only posted this now, since I usually post this pretty early. I had to write the dream again. Next time I'm writing a long dream I will type it in a text editor with an auto-saving function first and them copy it to dreamviews.

----------


## RelicWraith

@Cookino




> Originally Posted by FireFlyMan
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fireflyman/log-861-thief-seeking-missiles-82312/"]
> So, for the purpose of the contest, do DBZ-Styled energy blasts count under "Unspecified Dream Control" or "Element Manipulation"?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in contests past, we have counted them as Element Manipulation.



Gotta specify your Ki Blasts as Energy Manipulation instead of Unpecified Ability, which increases your total by 5 points. And yep, you count points separately for each LD, so you could score flying multiple times in the same night for each LD you've done as such.

EDIT: Eh, you're lowballing your points for the night. I count 46 total with those numbers you've listed above (or 51 with the suggested corrections).

----------


## cooleymd

Day 9 9th 8pm - 10th 8pm 

+2 WBTB

+8 Non-Lucid Dreams

3:40a incorrect source / reattribution to cause / explanation of reason
5:30a method evaluation / outcome analysis
6:00a dishes / better functionality
7:00a nephew / coding contest / prizes (cars) / directory system / side ponytail / need shower / wandering
8:10a spy organization / surveil counter-surveil / electronic dog leash / talking dog / confrontation meeting
9:15a sibling / desk / skirt / cam fail / 3 complaints / evacuation climb / embrace cam / flyby footage / awesome walls / fire breathing mode 
10:30a backyard / phone & camera & binoculars / vision test / childhood wondering / carved desk / coworkers decorate / house sitting / stuck doors / one sided locks / neat vs mess / police 
2:20p bogus logs / brother / climbing / problem reduction / thousands of numbers / cigarette holder

Night total 2 + 8 = 10 points
Contest Total 134.5 + 10 = 144.5 points


best dream scene: well runner up would be the awesome walls, but skirt really rose to the occasion  :smiley: 

best dream effect: using the dream binoculars made me realize that my vision in the dream was sharper then possible this had me wondering about vision over one’s lifetime, trying to reflect on vision from childhood (perhaps the real answer lies in vision in dreams not being real, but idealized)

near misses: side ponytail, my hair is a bit short for that particular style.  talking dog (explanation not necessary).  various impossible climbing (sometimes dreams try to disrupt our path by giving us ridiculous ones)

worst scene: police show up where I am house sitting and start investigating stuff (police are a major dream sign, in real life I almost always reality check, in dreams it’s pretty rare)  


so far 4 weekend days 1 holiday and 1 vacation day, not looking good (tho I started well)

----------


## Saizaphod

Night 8
4 D - 4 P

Total 56 + 4 = 60P

----------


## dolphin

2 LDs-2 points

competition total-238 points

----------


## RelicWraith

FireFlyMan
Log 862 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 10

Another WILD. Pity I was too annoyed to get much out of it.

WBTB: 2 points

LD1
Reality Check / Stabilization: 1 point
First WILD: 10 Points
Fly: 5 Points
Interact with DC: 2 points

Today's Total: 20 Points
Competition Total: 230 Points

EDIT: Forgot I stabilized during the dream. Adjusted points for such.

----------


## Cookino

Night 10:
1 NLD: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
*Night total: 3 points*





> @Cookino
> 
> Gotta specify your Ki Blasts as Energy Manipulation instead of Unpecified Ability, which increases your total by 5 points. And yep, you count points separately for each LD, so you could score flying multiple times in the same night for each LD you've done as such.
> 
> EDIT: Eh, you're lowballing your points for the night. I count 46 total with those numbers you've listed above (or 51 with the suggested corrections).



Thanks for that, I actually forgot to add induction points for the night. I've also changed ki blasts to energy manipulation now.

----------


## oneironautics

night 9
2 NLDs
Total 31

Dream highlights 
- something about superman, trying to murder someone,  rest is best only a phyciatrist reads about.

ADDING NEW GOAL meet storm Trooper

----------


## DawnEye11

> And yep, you count points separately for each LD, so you could score flying multiple times in the same night for each LD you've done as such.



Wait a minute. You can? I thought that was stacking. My bad.

I read this

"Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points*instead*of basic versions, not in addition"

I might have to recheck my points but what does the second statement mean?

----------


## cooleymd

Day 10 10th 8pm - 11th 8pm 

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:10a weird coworker / computer popups gone crazy
2:15a maintain setup / parallel structure organization
4:00a shattered window / complaining neighbors / lucid dreaming lecture class / nude guy / KFC run / BBQ Ribs in car

Night total 2 + 3 = 5 points
Contest Total 144.5 + 5 = 149.5 points


Offical reset to
*Step 1 minor summonation
Step 2 eat something
Step 3 super flight*


Most irritating dream segment: damn pop-ups

Dumbest Lucid Miss: I’m in a lucid class and the female professor asks me a question and I say "I'm sure you're a much better lucid dreamer than I am", on my right is a dead relative, on my left some naked guy

Best Dream Food: come on Colonel invent some KFC BBQ ribs

Best new RC: the instructor was demonstrating a brand new lucid reality check, let’s call it '*The Crotch Test*' she seemed quite advanced at it  :smiley:  he he  :wink2:   I have to admit this test would actually work great in dreams, but in real life it could be a problem (also it’s a shame she was such a wizened old woman)


I have posted off tomorrow and possibly one other day (not sure which one for sure, meetings)

----------


## cooleymd

> Advanced versions of tasks earn points*instead*of basic versions, not in addition"
> 
> I might have to recheck my points but what does the second statement mean?



here is what it means suppose now that I have reset my steps
I did the following  Flew, Summoned, Ate and then: Superflew

it would have been 5+5+(5)+5+(10)  but as soon as I Superflew
it would become 0+5+(5)+5+(10)+10+(15) with the first five points struck down 
Superfly replacing fly (but with the step points stacking)

of course If I superflew in a seperate lucid dream (I only consider dreams seperate if I wake up and record them then go back to sleep and wake again) it would not replace because of the seperate dream rule (not to mention the +10 for first DILD and +5 for second DILD which would make a wopping 70 points  :smiley: , of course I'll settle for the former scenario and the mere 60 points, hopefully I'll fall asleep soon and make it happen

----------


## Saizaphod

Night 9
nothing though I had 6 mini WBTBs  ::eh::

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day9 and Day 11

DJ Entry - 9/10/17, 9/12/17

Day9

1 NLD - 1 point

Day 11

3 DILDs - 20 points
WBTB - 2 points

subtotal - *23 points*

The dry spell has been broken.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 10:*
Remember 8 Non-Lucid Fragments - 4 points
Remember 6 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 6 points
WBTB - 2 points
*Night Total: 12 points*

A Night full of dreams and super recall. i could remember dreams after 3h of sleep in length and detail as if it would be dreams in the morning but for some reason NO lucidity at all :/
--> i start to believe that fresh Curcuma with some peper tea before bed really enhances recall. i tested it several times now and i feel an effect!

*Night 11:*
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
*Night Total: 4 points*


*Competition Total: 196 points*


*New 3 Step Tasks:*
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Teleport - 10 points
Mass Telekinesis - 10 points

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I was sitting at a table some other people talk when an attractive young lady I know sitting next to me started stroking my face while staring at me. I realized that this would not happen in real life so I realized I was dreaming. I decided to make out with her. In the middle of this, I blacked out and told the dream I want to see. I was able to see again and continue with her for another minute while reaching the point of a full orgasm. 




DILD-10 points
interact with dc-2 points
complete personal goal-10 points
stabilize-1 point

night total-26 points
competition total-264 points

----------


## Cookino

> Wait a minute. You can? I thought that was stacking. My bad.
> 
> I read this
> 
> "Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
> Advanced versions of tasks earn points*instead*of basic versions, not in addition"
> 
> I might have to recheck my points but what does the second statement mean?



It means that if you do an advanced task you only get points for its advanced version, you don't get the basic one. For example if I completed the Advanced Flying task I would get 10 points for it, but wouldn't 5 points for basic flying.

----------


## NyxCC

> Night 9
> nothing though I had 6 mini WBTBs



2 points for wbtb?

----------


## cooleymd

Day 11 11th 8pm - 12th 6pm 

+2 WBTB

+.5 fragment 5:05a

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams

2:55a individual vs collective / ships
3:35a antagonists / shopping for chips / bouncing ball
4:35a torture enemy / rip off skin / rub in salt
6:15a guy on street throwing rocks / throw back / screeching car / attacked / flipped guy into traffic / conversation about lucidity
7:20a lecture / equation scrolling / side yard materials / domino effect
8:35a missing lecture / glazed blind eye / angry girl's call / double book / peperoni & cheese / ice cream / totalitarian gov / chipmunks win contest 
12:00p risk aversion / foreshadowing
12:50p walking past institute / supposed coworker / towards college / walking on knees / audio stories
1:50p small pieces / big picture / day to day vs strategic

+10 First DILD 2:05p (Flood and Hair)
+10 Mass Telekinesis
+5 DC Mind Control
+15 New Goal (run fingers thru 3+ DC Hair)
+2 Interact with DC


*Spoiler* for _Flood and Hair_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was at the corner of the property and there were pipes in the dirt and there were  handles that caused water to run, I was watering and then I turned one and it began a  torrent down a ditch at the side of the yard.  I knew this would be causing a flood,  and had to wade into the ditch and turn the handle to close it off, I then slide down  the ditch like a water slide as the water receded, then down a slide made of ply wood.  At the bottom was the flood water but there were massive amounts of wood and things, I  began to stop the wave action by blocking the debris when they came towards me, they  came again and again, and the debris turned into things like rooms or tiny buildings,  they were also now mostly in the air and the water was nearly gone, I said to myself "I'm lucid by the way" [+10 First DILD] realizing it was a dream, I telekinesed a room upwards and onto a structure [+10 mass telekinesis] then I telekinesed a person, then I thought of my personal task, and ran to a woman and ran my fingers thru her hair, then there was a pirate or gnome like haired person, I ran my fingers thru their hair and beard, then I spotted a likely girl and began to run towards her, she began to avoid me and run, so I used mind control to stop her [+5 DC Mind Control], then I ran my fingers thru her hair [+15 New Personal GOAL] and smelled her hair(it smelled like fresh washed hair) I pulled her hair up away from her neck and kissed the back of her neck then [CENSORED]  :smiley:  [+2 Interact with DC] and woke up

estimated Censored time 5 seconds
estimated Lucid time < 1 min



Night total 2 + .5 +9 +42 = 53.5 points
Contest Total 149.5 + 51.5 = 203 points


My dreams definitely had a mean streak in them tonight

Most vicious moments: runner up flipping guy into traffic (ouch!), most vicious rubbing salt on skinned victim  :smiley:  (angry girls, antagonists and totalitarian governments beware)

Best dream food: ice cream

Most ridiculous scene: talking chipmunks win some sort of do-gooder contest

Most detailed dream scene: domino effect, it was like being inside a live version of Jixa, tons of crap piled up and I pulled out some, and hundreds of others were teetering on the brink, as I desperately tried to rebalance the pile, which consisted of seemingly thousands of small objects


I managed to pick up Supergirl Season 2 and Orphan Black Season 5 so hopefully some hot chicks will soon appear in my dreams  :smiley:  also I grabbed up Dr Who Series 10 Part 2 hopefully I'll still find plenty of time to sleep. I have purchased thousands and thousands of minutes of TV series and movies this week.

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 866 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 11

Regular dream and a DILD today. 

Non-LDs: 1 point

LD1
First WILD: 10 Points
Teleport: 10 Points
Interact with DC: 2 points
Super Strength: 5 points
Super Speed: 5 points

Today's Total: 33 Points
Competition Total: 263 Points

----------


## DawnEye11

> It means that if you do an advanced task you only get points for its advanced version, you don't get the basic one. For example if I completed the Advanced Flying task I would get 10 points for it, but wouldn't 5 points for basic flying.



Ohh, okay. Thanks Cookino. : )

----------


## cooleymd

Approximate team totals

Batman 787ish
Superman 843ish

but with only some people posted up to date (11th day)

so far #1 in Intermediate and Beginner both are from Superman
so far #2 in Intermediate and Beginner both are from Batman

----------


## Saizaphod

Night 10
1 Dream - 1 Point

Total: 60 + 1 = 61 Points

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

competition total-268 points

----------


## spellbee2

Alright, I'm just gonna sum up night whatever to night 11:

7 NLDs - 7
3 WBTBs - 6


Night 12:
3 NLDs - 3
DILD - 10
WBTB - 2

DILD was short - I saw my brother wearing his high school uniform and knew that it was a dream because he's been out of high school for 8 years. But I didn't accomplish anything because I knew I had only a couple minutes before my alarm went off, and didn't think it was worth it to try to do anything...


Now that panic is over from the hurricane, today's the day I actually spend time going through and updating everything.

----------


## DawnEye11

I dont feel like rechecking points so ill leave my total alone.

Train - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dild-10
Fly-5
Go Through Object-10
Change gravity-5
Dc manipulation-5
----------
35points

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 867 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 12

Not much today. 

Non-LDs: 1 point
Dream Fragment: 1/2 point

Today's Total: 1.5 Points
Competition Total: 264.5 Points

----------


## Cookino

Night 11:
WBTB: 2 points

Night 12:
2 NLD: 2 points
WBTB:2 points
Night total: 4 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 12 12th 8pm - 13th 6pm 

+2 WBTB

+1 Non-Lucid Dream

1:35 Trees Slaughtered / Room Redone / Supposed Cousins / Open floor / Exposed Celler / Many 

Overnight Guests / Missing Birds

Pretty pathetic, at least my one recalled dream was very detailed

Night total 2 + 1 = 3 points
Contest Total 203 + 3 = 206 points

I don't have high hopes for tonight but then I am off work until the slightly premature end for me of 4PM Sunday 17th  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

night 10,11 
NLDs 4
night 12
DILD 10
NLD 1 
ZombieApocolypse 5
= 20 + 31
TOTAL 51
LUCID short no control, but knew i was dreaming
Was with 2 friends, I was trying to convince them i was dreaming i would say look i'm dreaming I was on spinning bus couldn't get control, switched back and forth to FA where i was telling my friends i was dreaming. and spinning outofcontrol bus.
NLD was Zombie Apocoplypse, we were at zoo people were chopping up animals so they wouldn't come back, big chopped up elephant, guy jumped on other guy started eating his face, I had big stake, we were going to church for protection 4 black guys appeared from corner, I was suspicious and held stake to them they followed us to Church was some ceremony going on (wedding?) One of the black guys pulled out a joint and passed it to me, I took it outside and smoked whole thing, black guys were talking about something nice.

----------


## JadeGreen

Comp Nights 5 6 7 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Flop* Classes bit me in the rump. Better late than never

Night 5: One dream frag

Night 6: (Lucky me) Dild x3, Advanced Flying, RC, Nonlucid dream

Night 7: Nuthn

Night 8: Dild x1, Dream Stabilization

Night 9: Nuthn

Night 10: Nuthn

Night 11: Nuthn

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _DILDs_: 



DILD-I woke up, looked at my alarm clock and could not see any numbers. I went outside onto a pier at night in a city and summoned a light brown horse. I got on it and rode it through the city. I remember jumping up some stairs and jumping over a barrier of cardboard boxes in the middle of the street. 

DILD-I woke up, looked at my alarm clock and could not see any numbers. I went outside and jumped up to fly to get a view but could not see much. I woke up in a FA bed and could hear some piano music before waking up.




DILD-10 points
advanced summon-10 points
complete personal goal-10 points
dc interaction 2 points

DILD-5 points
flying 5 points

night total-45 points
competition total-313 points

----------


## spellbee2

Night 13:
2 NLDs - 2

Total - 71 pts

----------


## ExothermReacton

Night 7-13

10 non-lucids: 10 points

7 WBTB: 14 points

DILD: 10 points

Total: 34 points + 42 points

Going to write the DJ entry as soon as possible.

----------


## NyxCC

Rather sleepless week, glad it's almost Friday. 3 nights to catch up on dreaaaaaaaams.  ::alien:: 

Night 10 
DILD, 3STEP part 1, interact with DC = 10 + 5 + 2 = 17


*Spoiler* for _mini dild_: 



Another evacuation theme. Strong wind blowing and they are making people queue and control who goes in. The area where I am headed has restrictions for small people, labelled XS. I'm trying to sneak in but they have placed automated doors that scan your body size when you present a ticket. I realize I'm dreaming and decide to trick the machine to get in. I summon a sort of barcode chip on my hand and use it to get in. A DC comes to deal with me trespassing, but I take control and we spend some time kissing. The dream scenario takes over with false memories of the initial storyline and I lose lucidity.




Night 11

2 dreams = 2 points

Night 12
2 frags = 1 point

Night 13
3 dreams, 1 frag = 3.5 points

Total = 60 + 23.5 = 83.5 points

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 12 and 13

DJ Entry - Snow, Paintball

Day 12
1 NLD, 2 Frags = 2 points

Day 13
2 NLDs - 2 points
2 Frags - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points

----------


## StaySharp

So I got closer to WILDing a couple more times and one time I was just inches away but then snapped back to reality again. Anyway:
Nights 8-13
Full Non-Lucid Dreams: 11 Points
Non-Lucid Fragments: 4 Point
WBTB: 12 Points

Total at end of day 13: 54,5 Points

----------


## DawnEye11

DILD - 10 pts - _spellbee2_
-completed third task -15 points
Non lucid dreams-2points
Advance flying-10 points
------
27 37 points

I just noticed Batman is falling behind. Where's Robin when you need him? >.<

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dawn...etition-82372/

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 867 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 13

I got a short DILD this time.

WBTB: 2 points

LD1
First DILD: 10 Points
Full Phasing: 10 Points
Interact with DC: 2 points
Use Mundane Object for Dream Control (Flying with SUV): 5 points
Flight: 5 points

Today's Total: 34 Points
Competition Total: 298.5 Points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 12:*
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragment - 0,5 point
WBTB - 2 points
*Night Total: 4,5 points*

*Night 13:*
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
Remember 3 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1,5 points
WBTB - 2 points
*Night Total: 5,5 points*

*Night 14:*
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragment - 0,5 point
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Reality Check - 1 point
Telekinesis - 5 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Complete first chosen task - 5 points

*Night Total: 35,5 points*

DJ Link


had an exhausting day yesterday and went to bed late. i just wanted to sleep so even tho i woke up one or two times i just wanted to sleep and didnt write anything down. i did a short wbtb with setting a soft intention while going to toilet. right before awakening i got lucid. i didnt reckon it but nice anyways  :smiley: 

*Competition Total: 241,5 points*

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-316 points

----------


## spellbee2

Night 14:
3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

Night 14 Total - 5 pts
Competition Total - 76 pts

----------


## Cookino

Night 13:
No points

Night 14:
WBTB: 2 points
NLD: 1 point

Got really close to DEILD again, woke up like three times, first time I caught myself waking too late, so I made a mental note. Same time on second try. On the third try I almost did it but moved by accident. I tried WILD afterwards but was too distracted and fell asleep.

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 867 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 14

Oh, that what could have been...

WBTB: 2 points
Dream Fragments: 3 points

Today's Total: 3 Points
Competition Total: 301.5 Points

----------


## JadeGreen

No more dreams up until now. I've still been busy with school and haven't been in a good sleeping pattern. Nothing for night 12 and 13. Sorry I haven't been able to particpate much.  :tongue2:

----------


## cooleymd

Day 13 13th 8pm - 14th 8pm 

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dream

1:55 desert mines / med labs / run / gather syringes / split difference
3:20 battle for / gather fresh water / defend / cutthroat / stop 
5:00 coordinate / communicate / negotiate

Night total 2 + 3 = 5 points
Contest Total 206 + 5 = 211 points   ?(206 if theme dream from day 7 was no good)

Maybe my theme dream from day 7 needed a spoiler or maybe it just got missed as I added the 

points in by edit, or maybe it isn't good so here is a spoiler for it for spellbee to decide


*Spoiler* for _Theme Dream from Day 7_: 




The first memory of the dream I am walking with a sibling beside me on one side and another dead relative on the other we are emerging from some sort of tunnel or structure, we have with us a remote controlled rover the size of a large dog that is packed with supplies.  We are crossing a field of slightly hardened mud.  There are several other survivors also crossing the field with various things.  There is a sense of lingering danger (perhaps it is zombies), people are scavenging anything that looks to be of use but there is not much.  We come to a fence that seems to be made of balsa wood.  I find myself tripping over it a bit as the rover drives under the rails and turns towards some buildings in the distance.  I am somehow leaning on one rail and almost tripping, I pivot somehow and am across.  I look down surprised that I did not fall, but I see on the ground many small pieces of cream cheese, and also many tiny chicks, some of the chicks are mere little puff balls the size of fingernails.  I watch them for a few seconds then I begin to eat the cream cheese which is quite good.  When I look up the buildings seem much closer.  Soon we reach them, it is some sort of a mall, and there are stacks and stacks of various items, and people dressed raggedly roaming amidst the piles.  People are bartering for the many horded goods here.  Suddenly my attention is drawn to a group of people acting and singing they are dancing around and holding bottles, soon I realized it is a live action add for Coca-Cola, and they pour and drink fizzing glasses of it.  Then I woke

----------


## cooleymd

Day 14 14th 8pm - 15th 8pm 

+2 WBTB

+11 Non-Lucid Dream

12:20a the woods / house with trees / female combat robots / the untrustworthy / aboard ship
2:05a analyzing code / assignment of code / military ships
3:00a comparing teams / analyzing slowness / checking docs
9:10a God tells of ancient conflict / Vash from SG1 / ancient races sit in council and give testimony 
9:45a ransom
10:30a buffet items in hallway / British guy / BBC fake shows
11:15a hardware store / video cam switching / audio jack / packets of parts / many coins
12:30a replacement programmer / wrong time / planning trip / college review / liberals vs Conservatives
1:20p pastors house / living room shower / income revision / economics / sick in dream/ buses
7:00p gather ammo / riddle of treasures / book of magic / witness 
8:00p storm victims

+10 First DILD 5:05a (Saber-less Flight)
+5 Fly
+5 Second DILD 6:30a (Evolving Holographs)
+5 Third DILD 7:35a (Bus O' Beotches)


*Spoiler* for _Saber-less Flight_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was in a class there were some crippled people near me, the instructor was yelling about  things, I left in a hurry to catch the bus, but realized I forgot my shoes, so I ran back and  found them. When I came back out I went the same way but now had to descent a great distance.  I  was jumping down strange stair like objects and sliding down poles, and holding poles while  hopping from object to object.  I ran to the road, but realized that the bus I needed was on a  different side of campus.  I checked my phone, but many people showed up, one said it went to a station of the train I needed.  I realized I was wearing only underwear and towel and carrying  a surfboard.  While I waited many more people came, too many for one bus, they all stood packed  together.  We were all standing shoulder to shoulder, and my head was resting against the next  person, I began to think I could sleep standing up, I seemed to drift off.  Suddenly I was on a  bus it seemed to drive out away from me with empty seats appearing as it did until I was in like  the fourth row.  I became Lucid [+10 First DILD] almost immediately I am in the void I just wait suddenly I am running, I am in a museum of wooden objects.  There are many many carved things on walls and tables.  I decide to summon a light saber.  I grasp at my sides many times but nothing, I feel on the table behind me but nothing.  I decide to look for an object like a light saber, I see a stick of drift wood on a table, I set it on the trim edge of a separator wall, and then stepping around the corner feel for it imagining it is a light saber, I try several times but it is always the same stick.  I begin to run across the room and while seeing many more wooden objects decide to fly.  I pull up my legs and fly [+5 Fly] for a second or two, but then wake 

estimated void time 5-10 seconds
estimated total Lucid time 1 min



*Spoiler* for _Evolving Holographs_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was in a dream and someone was bouncing a ball that gave of a shield like electric effect, then they tossed it onto a round table, it bounced and bounced on its shield effect, then they threw another and it hit a small object and both bounced along with the first, then a third was tossed in and it also hit an object and then all five bounced along.  Soon the balls and objects transformed into holographic creatures.  each then began to upgrade itself with shields and armor and even creatures to ride on, one suddenly had a crossbow that fired bolts at fixed intervals.  As I watch to see what would ensue the DC I was apparently with began to walk off.  So I followed, soon we came to a road and we separated, I decided to go back and see what had become of the creatures.  Now to reach the place I had to climb up a brick wall.  As I was climbing I become Lucid [+5 Second DILD] but almost immediately I woke up

estimated void time 5-10 seconds
estimated total Lucid time 1 min



*Spoiler* for _Bus O' Beotches_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was on a bus, I was just humming or some such.  There were seats in front of me behind the driver like a little corner section.  Four women sat there, and suddenly one of them called me over.  She began to complain that I was looking at her.  I treated her a bit dismissively and then began to ask the other girls what they thought.  None of them seemed to like me especially the one beside her.  I told them I had money and income what else did I need.  Then I walked and sat near the back door.  My shoes were malfunctioning, I began to repair them.  Soon I had an array of small parts consisting of cogs and screws and separators and nuts with four cup like end plates.  I fidgeted with them but they only multiplied in the number of small parts out of place.  Eventually the bus arrived and the driver said that the road was out and there would be no return trip  I realized it was a dream [+5 Third DILD] I got out thru the door and saw some vehicles in the parking lot and was thinking of what I should do but destabilized  and woke

estimated total Lucid time < 10 seconds



Night total 2 + 11 +20 = 33 points
Contest Total 211 + 33 = 244 points   ?(239 if theme dream from day 7 was no good)

Not to bad for the frist of my last three days off, I did have awareness of the contest even in the shortest lucids, just not enough time to decide or act.  Surely soon Sleep-Think will begin to set in from oversleep tho.

----------


## DawnEye11

Singing While On Water - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Fly-5
Element manipulation-10
Super Strength-5
First Dild-10
---------

30points

----------


## Occipitalred

Day 13 - 1 dream (1pt)
Day 14 - 1 dream (1pt)
Day 15 - 2 dreams (2pts), 1 DILD (10pts), change gravity? (5pts)

Points Earned: 19pts
New Total: 56pts

Link


*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 



Day 13 dream - I flirt with a girl and she flirts back. Eventually, she is asking me serious questions, for example, do I cook? I say no and feel shame. I ask if its a deal breaker. She says no as long as I am responsible.

Day 14 dream - I need to write my own reference letter because my language is different. I write about my weaknesses and strengths.

Day 15 

Dream 1.
We are located in a house. I am with youth. A man comes to talk to me. There is a dispute between the youth and the group residing in the neighbor house which is accessible through an unlocked door in our house's wall. The man is telling me I will be made accountable for the conflict unless I have an excuse for being in this house. I see the stone of the basement wall, and other stones all around us. I look at the man and excitedly tell him I want to become a sculptor. There's lots of material to do that here. That will be my excuse; I come here to sculpt. And now, there are already beautiful stone sculptures around the room. 

Dream 2.
I am aware that I am asleep. I am disappointed there is no dream though. Everything is white though it doesn't feel bright. It's white but as if it were actually black. I decide to create a dream, but there are no visuals at all to inspire me so I just create gravity and throw myself at it. I fall rapidly in emptiness, feeling the pull and the speed. As I fall, I reach out with my legs and arms and where I touch and beyond a dream forms, at first, just outlines. Then there was a short dream where I was not lucid but I forgot it before I wrote this down... But then I just remembered after posting. I ended up walking on my hands above a train track and above my father. He was out of character and violent. I didn't understand but didn't avoid him. 

Dream 3.
I am at work, working, though I have to wait for now so I am doing something else, studying. My boss catches me and tells me I can't study on the job, so I am supervised in my next project by her and a few people. I work with them assembling the complicated nonsensical setup I am assigned with. At one part, I need to remove a connecting band made of pita bread. I cover it with cheese spread and eat it though I don't like it. We are then hiring new people to take care of the kitchen and sleeping facility.

----------


## oneironautics

night 13,14
NLDs 5
TOTAL 56

Dreamhighlights, Bad guy turning slow humans into elephants ..
Last night needs new goal - Speak to Orakel

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

competition total-317 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 870 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 15

WBTB: 2 points
Fragment: 1/2 point

LD1
First DILD: 10 points
Advanced Summoning (Dream Guide): 10 + 5 points
Interact with DC: 2 points
Phase Hand + Full Phasing: 10 points
Three-Point Task 2 (Phase Hand): 10 points
Teleport: 10 points

LD2
Subsequent DILD: 5 points
Advanced Transformation: 10 points
Interact with DC: 2 points
DC Manipulation (Command Guide): 5 points
Basic TOTM: 15 points
Flight: 5 points
Eat Something: 5 points
Time Control (Time Rewind): 10 points
Telekinesis: 5 points
Element Manipulation (Explosion): 10 points
Three-Point Task 3 (Energy Manipulation): 15 points
Super Strength: 5 points

Today's Total: 151.5 Points
Competition Total: 453 Points

EDI: Oops. I was off by five. Corrected.

----------


## JadeGreen

Night 14: 1NLD. It was kind of interesting but I don't have time to write it down right now. The dream was about me playing chess on a giant chessboard for some kind of high school competition; where the prices were as big as people. Hopefully I'll track down this post and remember to write the whole dream at some point.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 15 15th 8pm - 16th 8pm 

+2 WBTB

+1 (2 fragments 9:30a & 34:35p)

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams

3:05a bus driver / tickets / billing organization
4:25a old lady / transformation into gator / river to river / stocked by gator
6:00a qualification list / experience evaluation
6:25a blanket / soda spill / trees / climbing cliffs / napkins / rich kids
7:35a coworker / shirts / sprinkler / neighbor / van
9:00a warriors / hibernate / awaken / unstoppable warriors / special warriors
10:20a large empty house / sister / furniture arrival / 30 foot stairs / wall damage / camera / bus arrives with drivers
2:50p driving / lab celebration party / eat cookies and ice-cream / guy behind scenes / young people party
3:45p Superman & Supergirl trackers / game / terror attack / club / train

Night total 2 + 1 + 9 = 12 points
Contest Total 244 + 12 = 256 points   ?(251 if theme dream from day 7 was no good)


Best Dream Food: cookies and ice-cream I must have eaten for like 4-5 minutes of dream and it was good  :smiley: 

Scariest Moment: that danm gator was like half snake and about 40 feet long, it also could retransform into old lady form, it just kept coming and coming  :Sad:

----------


## Saizaphod

Rest of the nights
4 Dreams - 4 Points

Final total: 60 + 4 = 64 Points

----------


## oneironautics

Saturday night 15 
2 NLDs
COMPETITION TOTAL 58

Dreamhighlights 
- Good Indians vs Bad Indians, hugging Wolves, Forest escape
- Singing, Shooting Fire from hands, 
THanks for the Games Everybody, they have prolonged my summer and upgraded my memory.  Hope too compete again soon :-)

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

competition total-318 points

Thanks for the competition, Spellbee!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 14, 15, and 16

DJ Entry - Thorax, "Palace", Android Guy

Day 14

2 NLDs - 2 points

Day 15

1 NLD - 1 point

Day 16

1 NLD - 1 point

----------


## cooleymd

well I still have about 6 hrs left until I give up at 3-4PM  :smiley: 
some dreams but no loucids yet, Don't give up until the end  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Log 871 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 16

Well, not exactly the 300-point closer I had in mind, but a very interesting night nonetheless. Hope everyone has enjoyed this season's competition, and I look forward to participate in the next one!

WBTB: 2 points
Fragments: 1 point

LD1
First DILD: 10 points

Today's Total: 13 Points
Competition Total: 466 Points

----------


## NyxCC

Night 14 - 3 Dreams, 1 frag = 3.5 points

Night 15 - writing like crazy for 7 dreams, 3 frags = 8.5 points

Night 16 - 3 dreams, 3 frags = 4.5 points

Total 83.5 + 16.5 = 100 points

There's a 0.5 difference in the scores, not sure which one's right  :tongue2:

----------


## StaySharp

Well... I guess that's it. Nothing interesting to report but at least I kept up with my WBTBs.

Nights 14-16
Full Non-Lucid Dreams: 3 Points
Non-Lucid Fragments: 1 Point
WBTB: 6 Points

Total at end of day 13: 64,5 Points

----------


## cooleymd

Final Day 16 16th 8pm - 17th 4pm 

+2 WBTB

+6 Non-Lucid Dream

12:20a Mother / obstacle course / missing friend / thinking of movie going / nonexistence
2:05a comparisons / progressive vs conservative / strategy / real-time problems
4:20a shoes / buses / shark / mud skiing / safety lesson for kids / refugees plot / private property / disease / Trump & Clintons
5:45a internet / video game / boat race / overlapping goals
7:30a movable bleachers / bad presentation / lab / silverware / locker / leaving / videos
8:50a work cubes / spit test

Night total 2 + 6 = 8 points

Final Ending Total 256 + 8 = 264 points   ?(259 if theme dream from day 7 was no good)

*Correction
looks like I left out 5 of the points from my 3 lucid dreams plus fly on night 14
so my score is either 264 (if theme no good but with 5 other points) 
or 269 if the theme dream also counts*

Stupidest miss: movable bleachers, they seemed to drive around the room reconfiguring for various lectures etc.

Best visual: boat race, cool video game of boats tho in my race there was only me in one boat, then I got to the next way point and there were 16 boats that left as I entered, it was mayhem

Lamest moment: Bill Clinton making b.s. statements with Hillary and Chelsey in the background, the looks on Trumps face made the scene worthwhile tho  :smiley: 


btw, I had to disable javascript just to be able to land on the site and navigate, its getting rediculous

----------


## JadeGreen

No dreams up through the end of the comp. Sorry I've been able to barely particpate. My wifi is out at home and I've been busy with school.

----------


## spellbee2

Night 15
3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

Night 16
1 Fragment - 0.5

Competition Total - 81.5 pts

Though I'm not too thrilled with my score, I will say that the last few days I've had a ton of semi-lucids or dreams about lucid dreaming, which, as I tell every new person that asks, is a very good sign that I'm getting close to a breakthrough. Now I just need to keep up that motivation until I get back to good at lucid dreaming.

In light of recent forum downtime and current slow forum speeds, I'll extend the deadline for posts to *Friday*.

----------


## Cookino

Night 15:
No points

Night 16:
WBTB 2 points
*
Competition total: 164 points
*
It was an okay competition, altough towards the end my dream recall kinda sucked because I was lazy and didn't write the dreams down immediately. I'm working on improving it tough. Thanks for setting up the competition again, spellbee, they're always fun and motivating.

----------


## NyxCC

Not impressive results on my side either, but the comp definitely helped me stay afloat and for the second time this year. 

It's really important keeping up the pace even a slow one rather than giving up to real life distractions. 

Thanks Bee for hosting! Hope to see everyone around (providing the forum loads!) and continue on our dreaming path!  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 15:
*Remember 1 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
Apocalypse Theme - 5 points
Night Total: 6 points

*Spoiler* for _short Apocalypse-themed Dream_: 



the dream has a mundane theme but at some point i find myself on a road between fields. i pic up a piece of thin wood or paper and write a help us message. i hold it and start walking. there is a robot invasion.
 the come from outer space and want to conquer earth. they walk in line next to a fence. i jump into the dirt so they dont see me. one robot (they look similar to autobots from transformers but more plain) seems to notice me. but he walks past by like all the other robots. i wake up shortly after. 




*Night 16:*
Remember 1 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragment - 0,5 points
Night Total: 1,5 points



*Competition Total: 248 points*


Thanks for hosting the Competition! even tho i was pretty bad i managed to have a dreamjournal for the time. i hope i find the motivation to keep on going and get to my old skills and shine again  :wink2:  see you guys in the next comp.

----------


## DawnEye11

I forgot all my dreams by now cause I forgot it ended the 17. However, I'm glad I joined even though im disappointed since it looks like we lost.Im not gonna lie though, I could have done better with the lúcids I was lucky to get. But I didn't make it a goal to stack points. :/ I also thought our team would pull through somehow despite my decision. Still, at least team Batman came close to team superman.  :smiley: It also seems like everyone is content so that's good too

----------


## Saizaphod

Gz on the lucids ( everyone who got some ) and why not of dreams too everyone!!! Uh gotta get some sleep again... a bit drunk over here haha which is something quite new  ::lol::  collegee  ::sheepishgrin::  ::bump::

----------


## cooleymd

Since contest end I cesased all supplements and slept only 4 hrs per night, then last night returned to supplements and long sleep  :smiley: 

result was many many good long dreams, then I was up for a few hours, then began napping

result even more awesome dreams, and 

final result awesome Lucid  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

*Final Results*

Intermediate:
*1st - FireFlyMan +100 pts
2nd - DawnEye11 +50 pts*

Beginner:
*1st - Cookino +100 pts
2nd - spellbee2 +50 pts*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Batman- - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
Jacob46719 - 81.5

*Intermediate*
DawnEye11 - 313
cooleymd - 269
RelaxAndDream - 249
ExothermReacton - 66

*Beginner*
Saizaphod - 67
StaySharp - 64.5
Occipitalred - 46

*Tier Bonus* - 50
*Total - 1206*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Superman - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
dolphin - 319

*Intermediate*
FireFlyMan - 467
NyxCC - 100
JadeGreen - 95

*Beginner*
Cookino - 164
spellbee2 - 81.5
oneironautics - 56

*Tier Bonus* - 250
*Total - 1532.5*


The final winner of the competition is...

*Team Superman!*


Artist: Jim Lee (DeviantArt)

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I'm salty that a dry spell screwed me over at the beginning. GG

----------


## DawnEye11

> I'm salty that a dry spell screwed me over at the beginning. GG



Its ok Jacob. For a start with a dry spell, you still did a great job.:  )

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I'm starting to get the hang of WILD now. So NEXT TIME, I will make the ultimate comeback.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Made lots of progress with WILD. Looking forward to the January competition.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> Looking forward to the January competition.



I mean...if there are still competitions in the future.

----------


## oneironautics

Maybe Saizaphod will host one  ::lol::

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> Maybe Saizaphod will host one



that would be really awesome

----------


## Saizaphod

> Maybe Saizaphod will host one







> that would be really awesome



I'm definitely up to co-host!  :smiley:  Handling all the scoresheet things etc. sounds a bit too complicated to do alone  ::chuckle::  I sent spellbee a requst if he'd be up to host.

----------


## oneironautics

Any news about new competition??  :armflap:

----------


## Saizaphod

> Any news about new competition??



dolphin and me could probably start one now, i'll ask if hes still interested  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I'm still interested in co-hosting. I'll post the sign-up thread as soon as I receive the text used to create it.

----------

